# Pregnant Pygmy doe unsure of due date



## Lindsay1983

Good morning fellow goat lovers! I have a ff doe that’s looking to be kidding any day now. I’m unsure of her due date because we kept her in with our buck until we suspected pregnancy. This morning she is very mushy in the hind end, ligaments are barely there but she’s done this before too. Then went back to hard again. She has lost some mucous about a week and a half ago, but no more that I’ve noticed. I check on her every couple hours because I’m a nervous first time goat midwife lol Beulah is her name. She is normally very affectionate and loves attention no matter where I pet her. Last week she wanted me to scratch her all over and the last couple days, she won’t let me touch her belly or check her ligs and udder. But I make her stay still to check. There seems to be decreased kid movement, but still kicking at times. Her vulva is VERY swollen and looks open when she brings her hind leg up to itch her ear. I guess I’m just curious what you all think. I’m such a worry wart because Beulah is so small. She’s a year old and her legs are only about 8-10 inches long. Her belly practically drags on the ground now. I feel like I need to be there to help her if she needs me and want to try to estimate when that will be. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I first thought she was pregnant around a month ago when I noticed her vulva was swollen. And we kept saying, wow looks like Beulah is getting fat! And then I started feeling baby kicks when I was petting her. We put her in her own pen 3 weeks ago because our buck was being too aggressive sexually and didn’t want him to hurt her or the kids. She seems very healthy with no visible concerns, other than she’s so small. She’s been licking and biting her sides and even pulling hair out near her back end. What she can reach anyways because her belly is so big. She looks like she’s dropped the last couple days too. Her udder has filled some, but isn’t tight or shiny. I’m pretty sure she tried to “mount” me the other day too. She was licking and jumped up on me with her front legs and was making weird noises. That’s a new behavior for sure. Lots of yawning and stretching and laying around. She’s still eating too.


----------



## ksalvagno

She probably has some time to go. They usually start building an udder about a month prior to kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Her udder had been building for about 3 weeks. When I first felt it, it was non existent. Now it’s filling my cupped hand and feels like a couple softballs when I touch it.


----------



## goatblessings

You really just have to keep checking on her since you don't have a due date - minimum 2x a day. Watch for amber discharge..... no two does are they same.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh I’m in the barn more than I’m in the house lol seriously. I go to check on her every two hours or so and usually end up sitting with her for about an hour, scratching her and watching her behavior. She’s such a sweet girl ❤


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Do pygmy bellies drop like bigger goats?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lindsay1983 said:


> Oh I'm in the barn more than I'm in the house lol seriously. I go to check on her every two hours or so and usually end up sitting with her for about an hour, scratching her and watching her behavior. She's such a sweet girl ️


I'm in the same boat. I'm so impatient. I just want poppy to have her babies already. She's so small. She's wider than she is tall lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

I am very impatient as well. Add being a first time pregnant goat owner and you’ve got a total basket case! I’m driving myself nuts lol it’s only because I strive to take the best care of my animals and it would break my heart if anything happened because I wasn’t there to help if needed. I love these darn goats like they’re my own children.


----------



## LisaCan89

FF can start building a little udder 6 weeks prior to kidding. Watch her udder for any major changes but really watch it because it can be fine in the morning and be boom by that night lol. However FF are usually pretty gradual about their building. Not always though. I also watch for change in behavior. Most of my goats get clingy with me when in labor. I had one that would yell for me every time I went inside the day she was in labor. They will stand off by themselves and stare(not chewing cud) just a very lost in space type of look. It will literally drive you insane. I’m currently there lol.


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Do pygmy bellies drop like bigger goats?


Her belly has dropped quite a bit in the last couple days, so I'm going to assume yes.


----------



## Lindsay1983

LisaCan89 said:


> FF can start building a little udder 6 weeks prior to kidding. Watch her udder for any major changes but really watch it because it can be fine in the morning and be boom by that night lol. However FF are usually pretty gradual about their building. Not always though. I also watch for change in behavior. Most of my goats get clingy with me when in labor. I had one that would yell for me every time I went inside the day she was in labor. They will stand off by themselves and stare(not chewing cud) just a very lost in space type of look. It will literally drive you insane. I'm currently there lol.


I've been watching her like a hawk and she's displayed all those signs for a couple weeks now. The spacey day dreamy look and I've caught her pressing her head against the wall twice but no visible contractions. She's always been kind of a vocal girl. She always yells for me when I walk away lol she's spoiled.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

There’s a couple times where I missed the goats kidding and it’s so disappointing! I like to be there with them for comfort and also watching new life come into the world is absolutely amazing. I get what you mean about goats. My kids are 12 and 15 and I got my tubes tied. So my goats are my only babies now lol


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Lindsay1983 said:


> Good morning fellow goat lovers! I have a ff doe that's looking to be kidding any day now. I'm unsure of her due date because we kept her in with our buck until we suspected pregnancy. This morning she is very mushy in the hind end, ligaments are barely there but she's done this before too. Then went back to hard again. She has lost some mucous about a week and a half ago, but no more that I've noticed. I check on her every couple hours because I'm a nervous first time goat midwife lol Beulah is her name. She is normally very affectionate and loves attention no matter where I pet her. Last week she wanted me to scratch her all over and the last couple days, she won't let me touch her belly or check her ligs and udder. But I make her stay still to check. There seems to be decreased kid movement, but still kicking at times. Her vulva is VERY swollen and looks open when she brings her hind leg up to itch her ear. I guess I'm just curious what you all think. I'm such a worry wart because Beulah is so small. She's a year old and her legs are only about 8-10 inches long. Her belly practically drags on the ground now. I feel like I need to be there to help her if she needs me and want to try to estimate when that will be. Thank you in advance for any help.


Do you have any photos. She is likely getting close but without an EDD it could be hours or days/weeks

You know her better than anyone, so sometimes you just have to go with your gut.

Edited to add: I see all the other comments and photos now that I commented. But the other part still applies


----------



## Lindsay1983

Just went to check on Beulah again, and her udder has increased almost double in size since I last felt it yesterday! Eeeek!


----------



## OpieDoodle

My pygmy girls usually have a slight udder increase over time but then the day or two before it blows up like a balloon!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Lindsay1983 said:


> Just went to check on Beulah again, and her udder has increased almost double in size since I last felt it yesterday! Eeeek!


That's so exciting!! Hopefully it happens soon and everything goes well!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Just went to check on Beulah again, and her udder has increased almost double in size since I last felt it yesterday! Eeeek!


Have you got your kidding supplies ready yet? Sounds like it shouldn't be many more days, or a week. Have you got a birthing stall ready? A partial kidding kit list would be: iodine and a small medicine bottle for dipping the cords, towels for drying off the newborns, a bulb syringe in case you need to help clear the airway, a heating lamp for the newborns to get under for warmth if it's cold weather, an old blanket to lay down to cover the wetness from the birthing fluids to keep yourself dry, selenium & vitamin E gel for the newborns, a thermometer, and a phone and the number of the vet and/or someone experienced in birthing in case there are problems. There are more things that could be added to the kidding kit (a prepacked tote with a lid), as I've seen lists longer than what has been mentioned.

There is this thing called the Doe Code. You may be told about it by some of the other members. It's all in fun, not really anything to be concerned over. Just observations about pregnant does and their individual approaches to the birthing process expressed in a joking way.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Here's the doe code so you don't feel like you're nuts lol 

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/does-secret-code-of-honor-a-must-read-for-all-with-goats.102280/

It does sound like you're finally in the home stretch.
In addition to @NigerianNewbie 's list I'd add in vitamin e capsules, cod liver oil caps to squirt in the newborns mouth as well as a sterile scalpel or scissors, lamb puller, and doggie potty pads and a garbage bag. 
Happy kidding and I can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Lindsay1983

NigerianNewbie said:


> Have you got your kidding supplies ready yet? Sounds like it shouldn't be many more days, or a week. Have you got a birthing stall ready? A partial kidding kit list would be: iodine and a small medicine bottle for dipping the cords, towels for drying off the newborns, a bulb syringe in case you need to help clear the airway, a heating lamp for the newborns to get under for warmth if it's cold weather, an old blanket to lay down to cover the wetness from the birthing fluids to keep yourself dry, selenium & vitamin E gel for the newborns, a thermometer, and a phone and the number of the vet and/or someone experienced in birthing in case there are problems. There are more things that could be added to the kidding kit (a prepacked tote with a lid), as I've seen lists longer than what has been mentioned.
> 
> There is this thing called the Doe Code. You may be told about it by some of the other members. It's all in fun, not really anything to be concerned over. Just observations about pregnant does and their individual approaches to the birthing process expressed in a joking way.


Oh yes, Beulah is already in a kidding pen we built three weeks ago. She had a heating lamp and fresh everything. I have a kit all set to go when she starts active labor. I'm pacing the floors now without reason lol it still could be days. Time will tell. The doe code thing is cute and so true! I've been afraid to leave for too long because I just know she'll kid as soon as I leave lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

I’m so happy I have fellow goat lovers to guide me through this, I feel better knowing I can ask questions here. Thank you all for your help and input. I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Goats Rock

I'll add: surgical gloves, or even clean dishwashing gloves to catch the wet newborn. 
Wet wipes are nice for quick clean ups and something to wipe newborn's nose and face off. 
Also, clip your fingernails really short. Its dangerous if you have to "go in" to check of
straigthen out a stuck kid and milking with nail doesn't work, either! (for me, anyway!)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Lindsay1983

My nails are already short. Farm life lol but yeah I have a kit all ready for kids when they arrive. I’ve read every article I could find online about kidding and Pygmy goat pregnancy. I swear I’ve watched every video on YouTube lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

My nails are long but if I’m worried about them ripping through the glove I wrap the tips of my fingers in band aids lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Her udder is growing by the hour, I swear!


----------



## LisaCan89

Lindsay1983 said:


> Her udder is growing by the hour, I swear!


for sure keep a close eye on her then? Do you have a camera hooked out there? I love my cheapo wifi camera lol.


----------



## Lindsay1983

LisaCan89 said:


> for sure keep a close eye on her then? Do you have a camera hooked out there? I love my cheapo wifi camera lol.


I'm in the barn every two hours or less to check on her. I'm hooking up a camera tomorrow to be able to see her and hear her 24/7. It's going to be so nice to not be freezing all day every day in the barn lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

GoofyGoat said:


> Here's the doe code so you don't feel like you're nuts lol


Thank you very much for finding and reposting this. (highfive)


----------



## GoofyGoat

NigerianNewbie said:


> Thank you very much for finding and reposting this. (highfive)


You're welcome. It was easy, I've got it book marked lol . To make things worse, I Actually I have a framed copy of it in my barn so those Darn does know, that I know, what they're up to.
Those stinkers STILL find a way to make me pull my hair out.
I think the worst is when they lay completely flat and " dead goat" it'll stop your heart every time lol.


----------



## Lindsay1983

GoofyGoat said:


> You're welcome. It was easy, I've got it book marked lol . To make things worse, I Actually I have a framed copy of it in my barn so those Darn does know, that I know, what they're up to.
> Those stinkers STILL find a way to make me pull my hair out.
> I think the worst is when they lay completely flat and " dead goat" it'll stop your heart every time lol.


I'd have a heart attack on the spot lol that would freak me out! I've never seen either of my goats lay flat.


----------



## Lindsay1983

No change this morning. Her udder hasn’t grown that I can tell. Still playing the waiting game.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Well there was one change...her ligaments are stiff again. Yesterday I could hardly feel them and my fingers just about wrapped around her tail head. Today they’re stiff and very noticeable. This girl has already grown several gray hairs in my head!! Ugh


----------



## Tanya

That dang Doe Code. Ugh


----------



## Lindsay1983

I was just out checking on Beulah and took her some warm molasses water. I noticed her standing in the corner of her pen staring at the wall. She would then walk around and rub her side all along the pen fence and then jump up onto the fence with her front legs. Her vulva OPENED up and then she got down and tightened up her back and yawned and stretched while bleating softly. She did this several times. And then went to eating her grain. Brat lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Ps...she peed and pooped 3 times in about 15 minutes. And she stayed squatted down after peeing for about 20-30 seconds. She wasn’t pushing, just squatting.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I've read the doe will sometimes engage in these type of stretching poses to help get the kids into a birthing position. She sounds as if she is getting everything situated. Keep an eye on her udder. Do not let her get wind of the contents of the doe code whatever you do.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Yeah she’s been doing the stretching stuff for about a month now. But now her udder is starting to fill up and her behavior is changing. She’s not so eager for petting as she used to be. And she won’t let me touch her belly or udder at all. I have to pin her head between my legs to touch.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Sort of like the way some women in various stages of pregnancy will place protective hands onto her abdomen. That motion is an unconscious act meant as a signal for others to respect the personal space of the unborn child.


----------



## Lindsay1983

So I had baby monitors given to me today and we set them up in the barn. We can watch and hear what’s going on, so no more unnecessary trips to the barn! Yay! If I see or hear anything unusual I can go check. I’ll also be out twice a day no matter what, feeding and dealing with frozen water situations. So I’ll do my physical check on her when I’m doing that stuff. This makes me feel so much better. What a worry saving device!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> I'd have a heart attack on the spot lol that would freak me out! I've never seen either of my goats lay flat.


My doe Tonks did it to me a couple times one time I ran out to the barn barefoot and in nothing but a tshirt and undies (we have no close neighbors) the worst part it was 20* out and slushy. When I got to the barn she looked at me like I disturbed her nap and she wasn't at all pleased lol.
Here's what I saw in my camera that got me running...darn goat!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh that would have me running too!! How scary! My goats NEVER lay flat like that. Glad she’s ok! I tell ya, I’m so very happy to be in my warm house watching live barn video. It’s so reassuring. My nerves are finally starting to calm down some lol


----------



## Goats Rock

You don't really need to handle the udder right now, it might be really sensitive. One subtle sign of labor and pain is yawning. A lot of periodic yawning. Goats don't show pain signs usually. (its a survival thing).


----------



## Lindsay1983

All I do is just cup my hand on it for a second to see if it’s gotten bigger because I can’t see it. She’s pretty hairy right now because of her winter fur. I won’t shave her, it’s too cold out. She’s been yawning quite a bit these last few days. As well as lots and lots of stretching and positioning.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulah is wider than she is tall. Poor girl is laying around a lot now. Getting up to eat and drink and potty and stretch. I didn't sleep well last night because I was waking up every hour (not by alarm) to watch her on the camera lol


----------



## goathiker

That flat out hard sleep? Every goat has to do that once a day. It's their actual sleep period. If you haven't seen them yet they are probably doing it in the pasture or when you're not watching. They must sleep hard for 20 minutes. They take turns so that there's always another goat watching.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I was watching the barn cam and witnessed a spew of liquid shoot out of Beulahs vulva...it looked like she pushed it out. So I went running to the barn to check on her and watched her have two contractions a couple minutes apart and then nothing for 20 minutes so I came back inside to watch where it’s warm. I can’t feel her ligaments either. And she’s being super affectionate again. So hopefully today!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

goathiker said:


> That flat out hard sleep? Every goat has to do that once a day. It's their actual sleep period. If you haven't seen them yet they are probably doing it in the pasture or when you're not watching. They must sleep hard for 20 minutes. They take turns so that there's always another goat watching.


They must do it when I'm not looking lol because I've had my goats for only a year but I've never seen them lay flat.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sounds like the kids are coming soon! Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## Lindsay1983

GoofyGoat said:


> Sounds like the kids are coming soon! Good luck and happy kidding


thank you!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> thank you!!!


 I'd keep a close eye on things if her water broke it's going to be soon. I hope you have a textbook easy kidding and we can see pictures of those beautiful kids today.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I’m watching from inside my house on a camera monitor. I can see everything she’s doing crystal clear. I can’t take my eyes off it lol thank you!


----------



## Lindsay1983

She's been lying here for about 20 minutes chewing cud and stopping to rearrange herself more comfortably. She's looking pretty miserable, poor girl.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Lindsay1983 said:


> She's been lying here for about 20 minutes chewing cud and stopping to rearrange herself more comfortably. She's looking pretty miserable, poor girl.
> View attachment 196305


Keep in mind she's only 15 inches tall at her shoulder. She's a very small girl.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> Keep in mind she's only 15 inches tall at her shoulder. She's a very small girl.


Wow, she is tiny I can't wait for pictures


----------



## Lindsay1983

These are my "kids" lol Bucky and Beulah. I think they're both cross breeds of Nigerian dwarf and Pygmy. But not certain. What do you guys think?


----------



## GoofyGoat

With those short little legs And wide girth I’d say more pigmy all my nigies are longer and leaner. They’re adorable though


----------



## Lindsay1983

GoofyGoat said:


> With those short little legs And wide girth I'd say more pigmy all my nigies are longer and leaner. They're adorable though


I'm thinking that with Beulah but Bucky is a little more lean and a lot taller. So I'm unsure about him but I'll absolutely take your word for it.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> I'm thinking that with Beulah but Bucky is a little more lean and a lot taller. So I'm unsure about him but I'll absolutely take your word for it.


The best way to tell is DNA TESTING you can send it in to a lot of different places. I believe you just yank out about 50 hairs with the roots attached to find out but don't quote me lol. I haven't sent mine in yet now that the ADGA is starting to require it for bucks I'll have to soon.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Bucky looks primarily Nigerian Dwarf just from the horns, cape and beard. A full picture of him would be nice, just so I could see the whole package. And we like looking at pictures around here. 

How old is Beulah? She may still be growing and could gain more height yet. 

Happy kidding and sending wishes for a easy birthing to Beulah. No doubt you'll do a fine job as midwife if Beulah allows you to assist. Don't take it personal if she wants some alone time. If she wants you there, relax, go with her rhythm and savor every moment.
:storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## Lindsay1983

This was just about 3 weeks ago or so. He's a gorgeous deep black with white on his nose and top of his head. And one long white mark on his left side. 
Beulah is about a year old. All of her sisters were very small too. As well as her dam. I don't suspect she'll grow any taller. And hopefully not any bigger around either lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

My 


GoofyGoat said:


> The best way to tell is DNA TESTING you can send it in to a lot of different places. I believe you just yank out about 50 hairs with the roots attached to find out but don't quote me lol. I haven't sent mine in yet now that the ADGA is starting to require it for bucks I'll have to soon.


My goats are just pets, so I'm not inclined to spend that kind of money for dna testing. And it doesn't really matter all that much to me. They're loved and taken care of no matter their breed. ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

I left her alone yesterday because she obviously didn't want me around, however today she can't get enough scratches EVERYWHERE! Lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yep, he is Nigerian Dwarf and nice looking to boot. Agree with you the doe is a cross between Pygmy and Nigerian. My guys continued to add height until slightly over their 2nd birthday (28 months) and then they started adding width and girth. Have a platform with a 4x4 post used to trim hoofs, give yuckies and such. Made inches marks on it with permanent marker cause forgetting to bring out the yard stick was my favorite past time. Measured my son, now the grands as they grow. Habit followed to recording goat height.
(doh)


PS I change my mind :kid3::kid3::kid2: . Bless her heart, she is soooo round,


----------



## Lindsay1983

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, he is Nigerian Dwarf and nice looking to boot. Agree with you the doe is a cross between Pygmy and Nigerian. My guys continued to add height until slightly over their 2nd birthday (28 months) and then they started adding width and girth. Have a platform with a 4x4 post used to trim hoofs, give yuckies and such. Made inches marks on it with permanent marker cause forgetting to bring out the yard stick was my favorite past time. Measured my son, now the grands as they grow. Habit followed to recording goat growth.
> (doh)
> 
> PS I change my mind :kid3::kid3::kid2: . Bless her heart, she is soooo round,


Omg you think she has 3 in there???!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Omg you think she has 3 in there???!!!


:nod:


----------



## Lindsay1983

And thank you, I think he’s beautiful as well. He’s a jerk though lol don’t let his good looks fool you. This guy is after the ladies and that’s all he thinks about. He loves to head butt and assert his dominance at every opportunity. I’ve tried a lot of behavioral correction techniques and he’s very stubborn. Ugh ‍♀


----------



## NigerianNewbie

:heehee: :devil:


----------



## Lindsay1983

Here's her back end today. Her tail is a little wet and her vulva keeps pulsing and then she juts her head and her body to the left like she's in pain. She kinda pushes her belly to the side when it happens. Looks like a small contraction to me, but not a bearing down contraction if that makes sense. She did pick at some grain for a few seconds and enjoyed some scratchings from me for a while. Now she's back to laying down again.


----------



## GoofyGoat

She’s looking really close, I’m guessing 2 does and a buckling


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

GoofyGoat said:


> The best way to tell is DNA TESTING you can send it in to a lot of different places. I believe you just yank out about 50 hairs with the roots attached to find out but don't quote me lol. I haven't sent mine in yet now that the ADGA is starting to require it for bucks I'll have to soon.


You mean there are places you can actually send goat DNA to in order to determine the breed(s)!?!?!


----------



## Lindsay1983

GoofyGoat said:


> She's looking really close, I'm guessing 2 does and a buckling


Eeek!!! I'm so excited!! I will be over the moon happy if she has triplets! She seems to be in pain, compared to how she normally acts, but I'm new at this so I think I'm over thinking everything because I'm just so excited and nervous for her and the kids.


----------



## Tanya

She is just too cute with her rou dness. He is a real looker and ladies man....


----------



## Lindsay1983

Tanya said:


> She is just too cute with her rou dness. He is a real looker and ladies man....


Thank you very much I sure do love my babies.


----------



## Lindsay1983

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, he is Nigerian Dwarf and nice looking to boot. Agree with you the doe is a cross between Pygmy and Nigerian. My guys continued to add height until slightly over their 2nd birthday (28 months) and then they started adding width and girth. Have a platform with a 4x4 post used to trim hoofs, give yuckies and such. Made inches marks on it with permanent marker cause forgetting to bring out the yard stick was my favorite past time. Measured my son, now the grands as they grow. Habit followed to recording goat height.
> (doh)
> 
> PS I change my mind :kid3::kid3::kid2: . Bless her heart, she is soooo round,


We have a milking stand not sure how to spell the other word for it lol but anyways, Beulahs too small for it but I get him in there for hoof trimming and meds. He's just over two years old. I got him last spring when he was one and he looked awful. He was so matted and scraggly and underweight. I'll find his pic when I first got him and post it.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Lindsay1983 said:


> We have a milking stand not sure how to spell the other word for it lol but anyways, Beulahs too small for it but I get him in there for hoof trimming and meds. He's just over two years old. I got him last spring when he was one and he looked awful. He was so matted and scraggly and underweight. I'll find his pic when I first got him and post it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Don't have a milking stand either, all of mine are weathers. (AKA the Monkhood or the Monks) The platform is raised enough to bring them to my height so I won't be standing on my head trying to trim. There is a metal loop attached to the 4x4 used for tying them if needed.

Just saw your pictures. You've done a wonderful job with him. Turned him into the "beautiful swan".


----------



## Lindsay1983

NigerianNewbie said:


> Don't have a milking stand either, all of mine are weathers. (AKA the Monkhood or the Monks) The platform is raised enough to bring them to my height so I won't be standing on my head trying to trim. There is a metal loop attached to the 4x4 used for tying them if needed.
> 
> Just saw your pictures. You've done a wonderful job with him. Turned him into the "beautiful swan".


That means so much to me, thank you!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Coffee&Chickens said:


> You mean there are places you can actually send goat DNA to in order to determine the breed(s)!?!?!


Yes, where are you in general? I use TX A&M for my testing but there are other labs


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, you’ve done a great job with him! You can see the TLC you’ve put into both of them


----------



## Lindsay1983

GoofyGoat said:


> Wow, you've done a great job with him! You can see the TLC you've put into both of them


Thank you so much. I really do try my best to do what's right for them. I can't wait to get our pasture done so I can have a whole herd of goats.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

I'm in central IL


GoofyGoat said:


> Yes, where are you in general? I use TX A&M for my testing but there are other labs


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'd try a college with a vet school near you, but here's the link tp A&M
https://tvmdl.tamu.edu/testing-information/fees/


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulah is back to normal this morning. Looking at the camera, she’s not showing any signs of early labor. I’ll go out in a bit to physically check her for the day. We were able to trim her tiny little hooves last night. She was not happy about it but it had to be done. Come on kids!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

She's so round


----------



## Lindsay1983

Update: Beulah has dropped quite a bit since yesterday and her udder keeps growing. I really think she’ll kid soon. I’ve seen her have a few contractions today but nothing progressing or productive. She’s very restless and I caught her pawing once. She paws the crap out of me though. I sit in her pen with her and she paws me to death wanting scratchings. God I love this brat!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

So with this new camera setup, Beulah has figured out how to manipulate me hahaha seriously though, I can talk to her through the camera and then she’ll start running all around bucking and bawling, squatting and getting close up to the camera sniffing it and rubbing on the pen until I come out there thinking she’s gonna have every sign of labor....only to find her food bucket empty! Then she settles down as soon as she gets what she wants, GRAIN!! I find it hilarious that she’s smart enough to manipulate me! I’m going to let her too because I love it hahaha
But her ligaments are mush on one side and barely there on the other this morning. Her udder seems slightly larger but not tight and shiny yet. No more mucous that I can see. Her vulva is starting to look more loose instead of so puffy. I don’t think she will kid today. But what do I know?! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Doe code of honor.


----------



## YouGoatMe

I'm excited to see how many babies Beulah has! Sending both you and her the best of luck for kidding time!


----------



## Lindsay1983

YouGoatMe said:


> I'm excited to see how many babies Beulah has! Sending both you and her the best of luck for kidding time!


Thank you! I'm excited too!!!! Beulah...not so much apparently hahaha


----------



## CecilandNellie

So much fun to wait for babies. I had a good breeding date on one (just with the buck a few hours). Her little buck came 9 days late. I usually have an overlap of maybe 2 days on either side of breeding/due date, but Primrose just waited and never called me to help. I have two due the 8th, one for the barn and one for the pasture. 
Keep posting so we can see the progress.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Here's Beulahs pooch and her udder. It looks so much smaller in the pics. I wish I could shave her but I just can't bring myself to do it because of the cold here in Michigan. It's supposed to be in the single digits this weekend. Do you guys thing that looks like the start of her mucous plug coming out? It's amber colored discharge for sure.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Wow sorry for the repeat pics...I have no idea how that happened. I swear I only uploaded 3! Lol ‍♀


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like her udder needs to fill more...you can probably mostly sleep tonight...it’s not quite to the shiny stretch yet. 
Don’t let her trick you too much or you’ll create a monster lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Yeah her udder isn’t tight and shiny yet darn it all!! Lol


----------



## CecilandNellie

Looks like the first kind of discharge to me, is there more than we can see in pics? I donʻt know about these small goats, but with mine (big dairy breeds) the udder sometimes fills up only during labor!
I am in a warm climate, so I clip the entire backend, legs, belly, and udder. Even with the does that field raise the babies I cut some belly hair and anything that might interfere with babies feeding. But, I learned from a commercial dairy, so I know the thoughts are different.


----------



## Lindsay1983

No, that’s the only discharge I could see. It’s very hard to take pics because she doesn’t want to be messed with at all behind her front legs. She’s very defensive of her belly and hind end. She loves all the attention you’ll give her in front lol I’m not 100% sure about udder development in Pygmy breeds. I keep reading conflicting information. So I guess we’ll see as we go with Beulah.


----------



## Lindsay1983

She's enormous!!


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> View attachment 196723
> She's enormous!!


Looks about to pop! Thatʻs the actual current temp in your barn? 35F. You will laugh, it was 62 when I went out to do chores this morning - T-shirt, hooded sweatshirt, barn jacket, jeans and boots. . . and I was cold.


----------



## Lindsay1983

It’s really cold here. It’s about 25 here now. I have a heat lamp in with her so it might actually be 35 in her pen. I wish it was 60, that would be shorts weather for me lol


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> It's really cold here. It's about 25 here now. I have a heat lamp in with her so it might actually be 35 in her pen. I wish it was 60, that would be shorts weather for me lol


I know, its funny to see how weather around the country makes cold and hot very different things in different places.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulahs HUGE belly this morning. Idk how she can grow any more. She looks as if she'll explode!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, she is big.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Still no kids...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> Still no kids...



It's gotta be soon or she'll pop like a balloon...she's gotten huge! Are you ready for quads and bottle babies just in case? Not saying that's what she'll have but it's good to be prepared.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh Lord, I can’t imagine the cuteness of four kids running around! Aaaahhh!!! I am beyond prepared. I have bottles and colostrum replacer Incase anything happens with Beulahs udder or we have lots of kids. I’m PREPARED!! Can’t wait! She had a couple “Braxton Hicks” contractions a few minutes ago. She arcs her side way up and screams when it happens. She seems very calmed by my presence and soft assurances.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Isn't she just a doll? She's so small she still looks like a kid herself lol rest assured, she's over a year old


----------



## NigerianNewbie

GoofyGoat said:


> It's gotta be soon or she'll pop like a balloon...she's gotten huge! Are you ready for quads and bottle babies just in case? Not saying that's what she'll have but it's good to be prepared.


Nope, triplets, :kid3::kid3::kid2: shhh, don't say quads. Lindsay might feel like swooning once she reads you think quads might be brewing in there.


----------



## GoofyGoat

NigerianNewbie said:


> Nope, triplets, :kid3::kid3::kid2: shhh, don't say quads. Lindsay might feel like swooning once she reads you think quads might be brewing in there.


Just making sure she's prepared for anything....


----------



## Lindsay1983

Hahaha I feel like you know me so well already NigerianNewbie! I would be tickled if she had that many, but I just don’t see how she could carry so many. She’s so small. Only 15 inches to her shoulders. I’m sure she’s wider than tall by now lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Hahaha I feel like you know me so well already NigerianNewbie! I would be tickled if she had that many, but I just don't see how she could carry so many. She's so small. Only 15 inches to her shoulders. I'm sure she's wider than tall by now lol


That's because she probably is wider than she is tall, goodness, that little doe is soooo pregnant. Somebody told her about the secret doe code, just know they did. Thought babies would surely be here by now.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

GoofyGoat said:


> Just making sure she's prepared for anything....


(rofl) Yep.


----------



## Lindsay1983

NigerianNewbie said:


> That's because she probably is wider than she is tall, goodness, that little doe is soooo pregnant. Somebody told her about the secret doe code, just know they did. Thought babies would surely be here by now.


Yes she definitely is lol hopefully soon!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

The udder pics are just from today. One was earlier today and the second photo I took only about 2 hrs or so after the first. Her udder grew quite a bit today. Looks tighter but not quite shiny and full full. But you can see her teats are more full now. She's very restless. Up down up down. But she's been that way for days now. Darn doe code!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Lindsay1983 said:


> View attachment 196833
> View attachment 196835
> View attachment 196837
> The udder pics are just from today. One was earlier today and the second photo I took only about 2 hrs or so after the first. Her udder grew quite a bit today. Looks tighter but not quite shiny and full full. But you can see her teats are more full now. She's very restless. Up down up down. But she's been that way for days now. Darn doe code!


 I also feel like her tailbone is really sticking out in that first pic, like her hips are sunken in back there. I can't feel ligaments...but we've also been there and done that dance for a couple weeks now lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww shes a cutey! Happy kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s she doing this morning? Any progress?


----------



## Lindsay1983

No change that I can see from the camera. I’m about to head out to give her warm molasses water and fresh alfalfa and grain and I’ll check her better then. Be back soon with an update!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I want to see babies ...tell her to get a move on already.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Girl! Believe me, I’m telling her all day everyday to spit those kids out NOW!! Lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulahs udder has grown quite a bit since yesterday. Not tight and shiny but definitely much bigger. Can feel ligs today. Ugh but she’s been having contractions. Nothing consistent or progressive, but she’s closer!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Well, she’s not eating again today. Doe code I’m sure. I fed her and gave her fresh water. She picked in her dish for a minute, got a long drink and went to lay back down. She’s been laying down a lot this last week or so. Up and down up and down.


----------



## Goats Rock

Just out of curiosity, do you have a vet to call in an emergency? She is a cute goat, for sure!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Thank you! And yes I do have a vet on call. But even better, I’ve made friends with a goat herd owner and she’s offered her knowledge and experience. And she lives within 10 minutes of me. That’s so reassuring.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Do you have ketone strips? It might be a good idea to check her ketones if she’s not eating. That’s a bit concerning.


----------



## Goats Rock

That is great! It is so reassuring to have someone that you can trust. Even experienced people need help, sometimes and it can be hard to find someone in a pinch!


----------



## Lindsay1983

GoofyGoat said:


> Do you have ketone strips? It might be a good idea to check her ketones if she's not eating. That's a bit concerning.


She's eating. Just taking little nibbles here and there but finishing the bowl I give her before the day is through. She's just taking her time. Which is unlike her. She's normally a HOG!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Goats Rock said:


> That is great! It is so reassuring to have someone that you can trust. Even experienced people need help, sometimes and it can be hard to find someone in a pinch!


Well I already know that I cannot afford for a vet to come do a csection if needed, but I do have one for affordable choices if needed. But I'll do whatever it takes (within my budget) to make sure my babies are taken care of.


----------



## GoofyGoat




----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulah was excited for her petting time and smashed her horns into my face. She wasn't upset or anything, just jumping all around in my lap for me to pet her because I wasn't doing it right I guess! Ouch!! Might need a stitch!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ice packs help. Frozen corn or peas with a washcloth..held on that area will really help. Yes..those little ones get excited. Sorry this happened.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ice packs help. Frozen corn or peas with a washcloth..held on that area will really help. Yes..those little ones get excited. Sorry this happened.


Already have ice on it. Darn it!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh..weve all had our goats smack bruises. Its just part of it.


----------



## Boers4ever

Ohh I call those battle scars! My buck once rammed a gate into my face. It went numb for the rest of the day. Huge bruise the next day... just in time for the first day of school. Lol battle scar.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Yeah it’s bruised already. My buck reared up about a month ago and bucked me right in my ribs in my back. Knocked me down and knocked the wind out of me and put me down for a second. My boyfriend had to show Bucky who’s the boss. Hurt so bad.


----------



## Lindsay1983

We’ve been having issues about who the boss of the barn is since we found out Beulah was pregnant. Hopefully he will settle down when she kids. I never thought I’d be injured by Beulah. She’s the sweetest little thing. But she didn’t do it on purpose. She was just excited for snuggles.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

:squish:


----------



## GoofyGoat

You should probably get a wether to be with your buck. Once she kids she’s not going to want him anywhere near her or the kids. He’s probably going to see the kids as a problem because they stand in the way of his girl. Just something to think about.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Thank you for that advice. I’ll really think hard about that.


----------



## Feira426

Is that typical, for a doe to need to keep her babies away from their sire? My experience is very limited in that department, but my first two goats were a buck and a doe that had been together for years - I did keep the doe in a kidding stall when she had her babies but after a little while we just let them all out into our one pasture together, and their dad was always very gentle with the kids and never gave us any problems. The whole family just hung out together.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulahs progress for today. Her udder really filled up today. It's not shiny but it's much tighter. She seems to always have some gunky stuff dried on her tail and she is very boisterous this evening. I have a black eye to prove it lol the first pic is from this morning I believe.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I do have her in her own kidding pen and that's where she's going to stay with her kids until they're big enough to go out and climb around. 


GoofyGoat said:


> You should probably get a wether to be with your buck. Once she kids she's not going to want him anywhere near her or the kids


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Thank you for that advice. I'll really think hard about that.


When your little goatlets reach approximately 3 1/2-4 months of age, because of the ND gene running through them, they very possibly could be sexually mature enough to reproduce. Some freak of nature gifted the Nigerian Dwarf breed an insanely young age for reproduction readiness. You may need to separate any little bucklings as well once they begin to extend their boy parts out. Goats don't know they are brother and sister once the hormones begin to rage.

Hate to tell you, Bucky may possibly need to be housed apart from the female(s) sooner or later, else you risk the chance of him getting any daughters pregnant. Another consideration would be how long you wanted to wait between breeding Beulah again. She could cycle into heat again shortly after weaning and you might need to practice birth control.
:hide:


----------



## Lindsay1983

I plan to band any bucklings as soon as they’re old enough to. As far as the does go, I’ll have to figure out a way to keep Bucky away from the ladies. I have a space in the back of my barn we could fashion into a pen for him so he can still be near everyone and I’ll have a friend for him as well.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I also plan on selling kids. I really want to only keep one, but I know that will be hard to stick to once they’re here and I love them. :kid3::kid2:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I can only imagine how difficult that would be. Bittersweet. It's jokingly called goat math among the members. 1+1=4 and so on


----------



## Moers kiko boars

For your buck..you could try a Bacchus anti.mating apron. I have 4 all different sizes. That keeps Dad from impregnateing mom until you are ready. And from his daughters too.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I saw those the other day online. I told my boyfriend about them and he laughed but I think they’re a great idea!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They work. And if you want to keep your buck with the herd. And control who is bred. They are the way to go.


----------



## Feira426

Moers kiko boars said:


> They work. And if you want to keep your buck with the herd. And control who is bred. They are the way to go.


I have one of those for my current buck, and so far I'm really happy with it! Let's me keep my buck with my more dominant doe who I don't want bred right now, so they aren't lonely, and keep both of them away from the preggy twins so they can have some peace.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> View attachment 196911
> Beulah was excited for her petting time and smashed her horns into my face. She wasn't upset or anything, just jumping all around in my lap for me to pet her because I wasn't doing it right I guess! Ouch!! Might need a stitch!


Yes, Ouch. I have only one with horns that I milk. She and I are careful, but she looks so great with them.


----------



## Feira426

Lindsay, I’ve checked in on this thread so many times over the past few days, lol. I’m so excited for you! She looks so close!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

They work to a certain degree, until they slide off, get worked sideways or you don't have extras for when the stink has to be washed away. Another thing to consider is the buck will still continue making advances, chasing the doe, trying to mount, peeing on himself excessively to arouse the doe, being assertive and demanding and possibly more agitated/sexually frustrated because he is all dressed up with no where to go .... Poor doe can't even till him she has the headache so he would just roll over and go to sleep.


----------



## CecilandNellie

GoofyGoat said:


> You should probably get a wether to be with your buck. Once she kids she's not going to want him anywhere near her or the kids. He's probably going to see the kids as a problem because they stand in the way of his girl. Just something to think about.


I keep wethers all the time, part of the joy of goats is having them wander the pasture. My buck always has at least one wether. They are really the easiest and most loving in my opinion.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Still no babies this morning. She’s just tired and lays around a lot. She get up to nibble her food for a bit and potty. She’s been doing a lot of neck craning and looking sideways. 
Y’all are great!! I’m so thankful for all the help and advice from you!! ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

And just to clarify the black eye thing lol Beulah didn’t buck me being mean. She was sitting in my lap and was wiggling all over and ended up smashing my face with her horns sideways so I have a black eye and a nice bruise on my forehead from her other horn. Her horns are only about 2 inches long too! I never thought I’d be hurt by her. She’s so gentle and sweet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How is she today? Any kids yet? Your face ok?


----------



## Lindsay1983

No change with Beulah. My face is ok. Just a small bruise under my eye. I imagine it will look worse in a day or two. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lindsay1983

This morning Beulahs udder has grown significantly! It's nice and tight but not shiny...come on babies!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

The pic on top was taken yesterday afternoon. The bottom pic was just a few minutes ago this morning.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

She is bound to Kid soon, her lady parts are getting puffy as well. Come on Beulah Girl, let those hostages go, many people are waiting for their release!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Her poor vulva has been swollen her whole pregnancy. It’s been very puffy. Poor girl!


----------



## LisaCan89

Lindsay1983 said:


> Her poor vulva has been swollen her whole pregnancy. It's been very puffy. Poor girl!


Has it always been a long slit though? I've had one who's vulva has been swollen just about her entire pregnancy too but she doesn't have that big of an opening yet.


----------



## Lindsay1983

LisaCan89 said:


> Has it always been a long slit though? I've had one who's vulva has been swollen just about her entire pregnancy too but she doesn't have that big of an opening yet.


That's what it looked like 6 weeks ago. I'd say it's just a tad puffier but still the same slit lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Sorry I got ahead of myself and posted before the pic loaded lol here it is:


----------



## CecilandNellie




----------



## CecilandNellie

Here you can see the third kidʻs head, this one needed a bit of help. Doe is almost 8 and this is her last shot at kids.
Kind of embarrassed to post on your thread, Lindsey1983, because I just brought this doe in this morning, her due date is Monday! She was ready to come in but was not in labor at 9, went up at 10 to retrieve my phone cord....nothing. When I went out to get the laundry at 11:30 I heard the babies. I only observed the birth of this one.


----------



## CecilandNellie




----------



## CecilandNellie

Nice clutch of boys, I had hoped for at least one girl from this polled doe, this guy in front with the star might be hornless, also useless. But I love them. Mostly Saanan (believe it or not) and Tog, some Nubian. My stock originally came from a cheese dairy and they bred to produce the most milk and milk best for cheese, so our breed is called "Dickʻs Cheese Blend".


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh my goodness!! They’re adorable!! Congratulations! Thank you for sharing with me! Gosh I can’t wait to be the one posting pictures of my kids!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

This is Beulah just now. Mucousy stuff is hanging out!!! She's still eating and acting completely normal. I'm going to keep a close watch tonight!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lindsay1983 said:


> View attachment 197081
> View attachment 197079
> View attachment 197077
> This is Beulah just now. Mucousy stuff is hanging out!!! She's still eating and acting completely normal. I'm going to keep a close watch tonight!


I'm still waiting too!!! It's so frustrating lol. Good luck


----------



## Lindsay1983

Thank you! Good luck to you too. It's very frustrating. It would be so much better for me if I had an EDD. Then I wouldn't be driving myself crazy until it was time to start expecting kids. 


MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I'm still waiting too!!! It's so frustrating lol. Good luck


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Same I keep my buck with my girls so I don’t know but it seems like my Pygmy and yours are having the same exact symptoms. So I’m hoping if yours kids soon then I will have some hope lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

This forum has been a god sent for me. I’m always on here reading about someone’s goats lol it helps pass the time and I’ve learned a lot from reading people’s advice. Will you please share a picture of your expectant doe(s) MidnightRavenFarm?


----------



## Lindsay1983

Just because she's so darn cute ❤


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I will try to get a current pic of her. She hates me anywhere near her backside right now lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lindsay1983 said:


> View attachment 197099
> View attachment 197101
> Just because she's so darn cute ️


Oh that face!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

It doesn't have to be her backside lol I just wanna see what she looks like. 


MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I will try to get a current pic of her. She hates me anywhere near her backside right now lol


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> View attachment 197081
> View attachment 197079
> View attachment 197077
> This is Beulah just now. Mucousy stuff is hanging out!!! She's still eating and acting completely normal. I'm going to keep a close watch tonight!


That looks productive!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s your girl doing this morning? Any kids yet?


----------



## Lindsay1983

No kids


----------



## GoofyGoat




----------



## Lindsay1983

This was her behind this morning. Just keeps leaking mucousy discharge. Udder is tight and teats are more pointed today. Come on Beulah!! Have those kids today!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

How do her ligaments feel today


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> How do her ligaments feel today


I couldn't feel them this morning. But she tenses up all weird when I try to feel so I'm not really sure. She does NOT like me touching her on her belly, udder or back end at all anymore. She's acting normal today. Eating, pottying and back to laying down.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I swear our girls are so similar lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Brats I tell ya lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

I have to trap her head/neck between my legs to check anything on her. And she doesn’t like that at all lol it makes me feel bad like I’m stressing her out so I only do it once a day. She’s been consistently leaking discharge for a couple days now. And her udder just keeps getting bigger. I wish she’d let me take pictures easier lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

I just can't stop with the cute pictures!! I have never seen such an adorable goat! I'm a little bias, but ya gotta give it to her. She's a doll. ❤


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

she followed me into the house so I tried to sneak a pic lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lindsay1983 said:


> View attachment 197133
> View attachment 197135
> I just can't stop with the cute pictures!! I have never seen such an adorable goat! I'm a little bias, but ya gotta give it to her. She's a doll. ️


Oh she's adorable and she knows that! Look at her working that camera! Lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 197215
> she followed me into the house so I tried to sneak a pic lol


See oh my gosh she's so cute!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I have a colonoscopy on the 15th and an endoscopy on the 19th so I’m really hoping poppy has her babies this week.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cmon Poppy! Get those wee ones Out here!


----------



## Kaitlyn

Very invested in these babies! They must happen soon!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Today's backside pic lol she hardly lifts her tail anymore so it's hard to get a pic because when I touch it she runs away.


----------



## Lindsay1983

She’s still dripping yucky discharge. It’s been all crusty nasty dried on her tail for days. It doesn’t stink and it’s been either creamy white or the amber colored goo.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I could feel ligaments last time I was out to check on Beulah, but she's acting weird today. Very affectionate and she was LICKING me!! She's never done that before. And she kept jumping on my with her front legs and gripping my arm tight with her front legs. Crazy girl. I wish I could post a video on here for y'all to see. Anyways, her vulva keeps changing from puffy to almost sunken in looking. And she kneels on her front legs a lot too. Like with her butt up in the air. This pregnancy is making us both crazy lol here's a pic of her sunken in vulva about an hour ago.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lindsay1983 said:


> I could feel ligaments last time I was out to check on Beulah, but she's acting weird today. Very affectionate and she was LICKING me!! She's never done that before. And she kept jumping on my with her front legs and gripping my arm tight with her front legs. Crazy girl. I wish I could post a video on here for y'all to see. Anyways, her vulva keeps changing from puffy to almost sunken in looking. And she kneels on her front legs a lot too. Like with her butt up in the air. This pregnancy is making us both crazy lol here's a pic of her sunken in vulva about an hour ago.
> View attachment 197259


Poppy's Vulva has been doing the exact same thing. I was worried that maybe something was wrong. It was very puffy now looks more sunk in. I'm glad your girl is doing the same. Makes me feel a lot better


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Poppy's so wide lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 197261
> View attachment 197263
> View attachment 197265
> 
> Poppy's so wide lol


She's soooooo cute


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute doe, happy kidding.


----------



## Tanya

Oh come on you too..... its time for happy baby pictures...... AAARRRGGHHH


----------



## Lindsay1983

Still no kids...trying to wait patiently...


----------



## Lindsay1983

Today's behind pic...still leaking some amber colored discharge. It isn't stinky. Her tail is gunked up. She's being kind of vocal today. Little bahs here and there. Lots of walking kinda sideways while licking and scratching her belly. Up and down up and down.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Her little udder is filled right up. Very tight. And her teats feel hard at the tips. Is that normal? Is there something I should do to soften them? I just have no idea...


----------



## GoofyGoat

No don’t mess with her udder, she’s getting very close. Yes, it’s normal for everything to feel tight and hard. Once she delivers her kids then and only then you strip out her teats to get the colostrum flowing for the newborns. 
If you open them early you can introduce dangerous bacteria into her udder and milk.

It sounds like she’s in prelabor which can take up to 12 hours now that she’s got amber goo and a tight udder it really should be soon be patient.

Happy kidding


----------



## Lindsay1983

Ok, once she kids, how do I strip her teats? I haven’t read anything about that at all. I won’t mess with her udder. She won’t let me touch it anyways lol she’s very protective of her belly and hind end. She’s been climbing all over me for a couple days. Licking me and pawing my legs before she lays in my lap to lick my fingers lol she’s so cute


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Sometimes there might be a tiny milk plug at the end/opening of the teats. Grasp the top of her teat slightly above the top end and into the bottom of the udder between the pointer finger and thumb. Give a slight bump or two, apply some pressure with those 2 fingers, circle the teat with the 3 remaining fingers. Squeeze the teat with those 3 fingers and a stream should start. It's an insurance the first milk will flow easily for the newborns.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Me with my baby girl ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

She had really weird mucousy poop a little while ago. It looks like an umbilical cord but all held together like string with mucous. So gross and weird! What is going on?! I could pick it up by the end and it al held together...


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I have never seen that before


----------



## Lindsay1983

She doesn’t have diarrhea. It was just that one clump that was like that. I only noticed it because it was shiny and odd looking compared to her normal poops. She’s acting fine. She’s had a couple contractions but once again, nothing progressive.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Does her breath have a sweet smell?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I have read before that ketosis can cause that but it seems like she would be having other symptoms as well.


----------



## Lindsay1983

No, her breath smells like it always does. She was in my face earlier and I could smell it. Smells like hay lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

She seems completely normal other than the mucous poo


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

How’s her pee smell? Sweet or fruity?


----------



## Lindsay1983

I’m not smelling any kind of fruity or sweet smells at all from her or her pen.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I've never seen that either. Let me tag some folks
@happybleats @AndersonRanch @SalteyLove


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

When’s the last time she was wormed?


----------



## SalteyLove

Do you think there was possibly a long tapeworm in that poop?


----------



## Lindsay1983

SalteyLove said:


> Do you think there was possibly a long tapeworm in that poop?


I looked and looked for worms or anything unusual. I couldn't find anything at all. She was dewormed about 5-6 months ago. She's not displaying any signs of an infestation. So strange.


----------



## goatblessings

Take a fecal to your vet.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I’m on the phone with the vet now.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Being unsure of her due date, I haven’t given her any dewormer because I know it can be harmful to the babies. Waiting for a call back from the vet.


----------



## GoofyGoat

You’re going to have to worm her probably anyway after she kids because birthing can cause a worm bloom. Does she still have amber goo going on? She maybe fixing to kid.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Yes, I’ve actually seen her have a couple contractions. One was really bad. She squatted down and her vulva OPENED right up. And it stuck out really far! She still has the goo and is eating, laying down and peeing and pooping lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Lots of back arching and stretching and yawning going on too.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> Yes, I've actually seen her have a couple contractions. One was really bad. She squatted down and her vulva OPENED right up. And it stuck out really far! She still has the goo and is eating, laying down and peeing and pooping lol


Keep an eye on her, once she starts pushing it should take no longer than 30-40 minutes before you have kids, any longer you'll probably need to go in and check that the kids are positioned correctly


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh yes, my buns have a permanent dent in the spot in front of the monitor. I’ve been constantly watching her for weeks lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

She hasn’t had progressing contractions. Just one or two here or there for a couple weeks now. But today was a very strong one. She had her little body all contorted during it. Poor thing!


----------



## toth boer goats

Does are not supposed to have contractions here and there for a couple of weeks. 
When they are contracting,
it is labor. 
Does move their kids within, to move them off of a position which is uncomfortable. 
Maybe that is what you were seeing?

How are her ligs and is her udder tight? Any discharge?


----------



## Lindsay1983

I believe she was having Braxton Hicks contractions. It’s entirely possible from what I’ve read just in this site alone. But I’m a newbie at this, so I could be mistaken. Usually the does won’t cry out during repositioning of the kids, but what do I know? Lol if you read this thread, you’ll see that I’ve posted answers to all your questions already ☺


----------



## Lindsay1983

Her ligaments I’ve learned aren’t as reliable as most does. Hers have honestly come and gone for the last few weeks. One morning I can’t feel them and then that night they’re there but soft. They’ve been consistently soft for around 3 weeks. But still there. If that makes sense.


----------



## Lindsay1983

So I was able to find a local vet that does farm calls. Feeling much better about Beulahs weird poop earlier. I talked with the vet and sent her a picture of it and she said that as long as the poop after that was normal, not to worry about it. It’s normal this far in the pregnancy to sometimes have a strange poop. She has all my information and will come to my house for an emergency if needed. Phew I feel better! Beulah is resting now and doesn’t seem to be in labor.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great job finding a vet! Yay!
I bet you’re relieved


----------



## Lindsay1983

I am very relieved!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Still no babies...


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Our girls need a talking to lol. I want babies!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Me toooooooo!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Do you have a picture of her back side & udder today?


----------



## Lindsay1983

Not yet. I’m at a hair appointment right now. First time I’ve left Beulah in a while and I can’t wait to get back home to her. This is torture!! I’ll take pics and post as soon as I get home.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

It’s in the 50s today and poppy is panting like crazy


----------



## Lindsay1983

Come on Poppy!! Let’s see those babies!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

According to Doe Code it's way too nice out to have babies


----------



## Lindsay1983

So true lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

this is currently what her lady bits look like


----------



## Lindsay1983

Pics from 4:00 today. Gosh I love this lil cutie ❤ her udder is pretty big and full, but at the angles I was able to get pics from, you can't tell.


----------



## Lindsay1983

When I was petting Beulah I saw a lump on her right side so I touched it and I felt all four hooves of a kid!!! They were sticking straight out behind beulahs ribs They felt so big!! That’s gonna be a huge baby!!! Aaaaahhh I can’t wait!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

It’s crazy watching their baby’s move around. I had my daughter feel poppy’s side and she felt the baby move and went “eww” lmao


----------



## Lindsay1983

It was sooooo neat! I can’t believe it felt all four hooves. It was like the kid was reaching for the moon with all its feet lol so cute! I could push on them and it would kick back. Beulah just looked at me like, hey are you done muckin around yet? Lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Maybe there’s two babies in there and that’s why that one wasn’t near the birth canal yet


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh I sure hope so!! Purely for Beulahs sake because those hooves felt huge and if it’s a single, YIKES!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulahs backside pics today. Poor girl!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Poppy is doing the flehmen response a lot right now. It’s so funny to see a girl do it


----------



## Lindsay1983

Yeah it's hilarious to watch I think! Here's a pic of my buck doing it. I like to say he's smiling lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lol omg too cute


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Poppy is doing the flehmen response a lot right now. It's so funny to see a girl do it


Maybe she'll kid today! That's supposed to be a sign that they're getting close! Yay!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lol omg too cute


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I hope so. Usually she scarfs down her food but today she’s slowly nibbling at it and then walking away


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I hope so. Usually she scarfs down her food but today she's slowly nibbling at it and then walking away


Beulah is doing the SAME EXACT THING!! Nibbles for a few and then back to laying down.


----------



## Feira426

Any news?


----------



## Lindsay1983

Still the same...waiting for kids.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulahs udder has doubled in size again today!! I’ll post new pics after my “me time” lol I needed a break from goat watching so I’m taking a hot bath to relax. After that I’m out to the barn to take pics. I didn’t earlier when I went out to feed cuz I forgot my phone. Darn it.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I really hope I haven’t chased everyone away with my incessant chattering about impending kidding...that’s still impending hahaha! I’m just bored and excited for kids. Not many have said anything for a few days. I hope y’all will tell me what you think. I miss reading all of your comments and advice.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Ps...scouts honor I’ll never let this happen again! I’ll keep my does and bucks separate from now on. I just can’t deal with the not knowing. It’s pure torture! 
Can anyone give advice on how their does acted a few days/week before her delivery? I’m curious if Beulah is displaying subtle signs I’m missing. She still eating and seems perfectly healthy, just lazy. She lays around A LOT these last couple days. She’s been licking me when I go out to pet her/sit with her and jumping into my lap and pawing me. But she’s been doing all the things a doe near labor would do FOR WEEKS! Her ligs come and go, her udder seems totally full now, her belly has dropped some and I can’t feel kid movement like I used to. But she’s not very willing to let me try to feel either. She does NOT like her belly or backside to be bothered at all. Her vulva is HUGE and leaking for about 3 days straight now. Just white or amber colored goop. Nothing bloody. Ugh come on girl!! Gimme my grandkids!! Lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

What specifically should I look for when I go out to see her in a little bit?


----------



## ksalvagno

There can be anything from no signs to obvious signs. If she is streaming amber goo, she is in labor.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Today's pics


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Look how open her vulva is today!! Holy smokes!


----------



## Lindsay1983

She's had amber goo for about a week now. Not a continuous stream but definite bits here and there. It's all dried/caked in her tail too. 


ksalvagno said:


> There can be anything from no signs to obvious signs. If she is streaming amber goo, she is in labor.


----------



## ksalvagno

Was it amber when it was wet or amber looking dried? If dried, the discharge probably wasn't truly amber. Discharge tends to dry much darker.


----------



## Lindsay1983

ksalvagno said:


> Was it amber when it was wet or amber looking dried? If dried, the discharge probably wasn't truly amber. Discharge tends to dry much darker.


From what I can see coming out, it's been white except for yesterday it was definitely amber colored. Today I didn't see anything except wetness and dried mucousy stuff on her tail. Her vulva is always moist the last few days.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I noticed the amber colored discharge yesterday because it looked like blood until I got my light out and got a better look. It scared me because I’ve read that you shouldn’t see blood at all until kidding time.


----------



## Goats Rock

They have a white thick mucus plug- that can show up any time, just means the cervix relaxed and opened enough to let the plug out, then just gooey discharge (normal if not stinky) then finally the long stream of amber goo- that is the true herald of impending labor...


----------



## Lindsay1983

No long streams yet...ugh


----------



## GoofyGoat

Amber goo looks like this:


----------



## Lindsay1983

Nothing like that yet


----------



## Kaitlyn

I would love to add my thoughts, but I’m unfortunately not a goat owner yet! I’ll be getting my doe and wether mid-March, so I’m learning as much as I can beforehand. I do enjoy keeping up to date with Beulah though!


----------



## Feira426

She looks super close to me, with her udder growing so much so suddenly. I’m no expert though.

Sorry I haven’t stopped by to say much - we have a ridiculous cold snap coming and we’ve been in chaos trying to prepare. In a normal winter here we might dip into the low twenties occasionally at night - now we’re looking at four to five days straight sub freezing temps with nights in the teens, single digits, and one night in the negatives. What the freaking heck.

We’re getting shelters set up with heat lamps, rigging tarps and shower curtains to keep the airflow down, and getting ready to turn off water to the whole house so the pipes in the outer walls don’t burst.

It’s been crazy!

But I do keep popping in briefly to check on Beulah and look for kid pics, lol. My does are due in about a month now, so I guess I’m trying to sneak in a little kidding fix from here while I wait. Lol!

You’re doing great - you seem very prepared. I don’t think you should feel bad about keeping her with your buck. I know it’s a little frustrating not knowing her due date but they would have been pretty lonely if you’d had them apart, and even with a known due date there’s still a good bit of uncertainty - just not quite as much. But lots of people run a buck with their does. I think it just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Kaitlyn said:


> I would love to add my thoughts, but I'm unfortunately not a goat owner yet! I'll be getting my doe and wether mid-March, so I'm learning as much as I can beforehand. I do enjoy keeping up to date with Beulah though!


Thank you! I'll for sure keep updating as we go.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Feira426 said:


> She looks super close to me, with her udder growing so much so suddenly. I'm no expert though.
> 
> Sorry I haven't stopped by to say much - we have a ridiculous cold snap coming and we've been in chaos trying to prepare. In a normal winter here we might dip into the low twenties occasionally at night - now we're looking at four to five days straight sub freezing temps with nights in the teens, single digits, and one night in the negatives. What the freaking heck.
> 
> We're getting shelters set up with heat lamps, rigging tarps and shower curtains to keep the airflow down, and getting ready to turn off water to the whole house so the pipes in the outer walls don't burst.
> 
> It's been crazy!
> 
> But I do keep popping in briefly to check on Beulah and look for kid pics, lol. My does are due in about a month now, so I guess I'm trying to sneak in a little kidding fix from here while I wait. Lol!
> 
> You're doing great - you seem very prepared. I don't think you should feel bad about keeping her with your buck. I know it's a little frustrating not knowing her due date but they would have been pretty lonely if you'd had them apart, and even with a known due date there's still a good bit of uncertainty - just not quite as much. But lots of people run a buck with their does. I think it just comes down to personal preference.


I appreciate you popping in with your thoughts, especially with how busy you've been. Thank you! It's been below zero for several nights here in Michigan. Today's high was 20. It's been very cold. I'm kind of thankful Beulah has held out on kidding during these very cold days/nights. I'll continue to watch Beulah closely and keep everyone updated.


----------



## Lisa Scott

LisaCan89 said:


> for sure keep a close eye on her then? Do you have a camera hooked out there? I love my cheapo wifi camera lol.


I have a security camera we bought at harbor freight for $29, and it's the best investment we've made for kidding!! My girls are both due any day now.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh yes, I had one given to me two weeks ago and I watch it 24/7. I literally wake up out of nowhere in the middle of every night multiple times to check on her lol


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Hello,
I've been lurking here, but haven't said much. My first doe is due March 5/6. The waiting is hard. I do enjoy checking in for updates though. Her udders and vulva look noticeably different in the photos today, and I would guess that you don't have much longer. Maybe even just a day or 2.... and that's coming from my completely uneducated, guessing self lol. I'm thinking she's gonna give you a little Valentine's day surprise. She's so cute, can't wait to see her little baby(ies)


----------



## Granny's goats

I've been watching for days also...your girl is beautiful! It is always so exciting for me to see and help if needed when my girls delivered. The only thing I can add is mine always delivered around a month after I saw them bag up & udders got extremely bigger the day of kidding. and one girl who was skiddish got really friendly the day before. Also their bellies get sunken in and the hip bones show right before. I can't wait to see your babies!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Lindsay1983 said:


> Oh yes, I had one given to me two weeks ago and I watch it 24/7. I literally wake up out of nowhere in the middle of every night multiple times to check on her lol


My husband and I call it "Barn TV" lol.
I've got it set up to watch both my girls. My herd queen, Snowflake, had a mucus discharge yesterday, so of course I was awake until 2am watching my camera. I swear, that has saved me SO MANY trips to the barn!! We've got one other goat and 2 horses (a Tennessee Walker and a miniature horse) in the barn, too


----------



## Lisa Scott

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Hello,
> I've been lurking here, but haven't said much. My first doe is due March 5/6. The waiting is hard. I do enjoy checking in for updates though. Her udders and vulva look noticeably different in the photos today, and I would guess that you don't have much longer. Maybe even just a day or 2.... and that's coming from my completely uneducated, guessing self lol. I'm thinking she's gonna give you a little Valentine's day surprise. She's so cute, can't wait to see her little baby(ies)


@Coffee&Chickens - photos really can help you to see the changes, don't they? I've got so many pics of my girls' lady parts, my husband calls it "Goat porn" lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Granny's goats said:


> I've been watching for days also...your girl is beautiful! It is always so exciting for me to see and help if needed when my girls delivered. The only thing I can add is mine always delivered around a month after I saw them bag up & udders got extremely bigger the day of kidding. and one girl who was skiddish got really friendly the day before. Also their bellies get sunken in and the hip bones show right before. I can't wait to see your babies!


 this was her udder January 9. And her udder yesterday and a pic of her belly dropped yesterday too.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Lisa Scott said:


> @Coffee&Chickens - photos really can help you to see the changes, don't they? I've got so many pics of my girls' lady parts, my husband calls it "Goat porn" lol


Same!! My boyfriend had picked on me so much the last month and a half lol he asks me every time I go to the barn if I'm going to take more goat porn pics hahaha


----------



## Lindsay1983

This goat of mine, I tell ya...I use just a small stainless steel dish for her food. This brat pulled it out of the corner of her pen and dragged it to the spot where she sleeps. She’s now happily munching while laying down with her bowl tucked nicely under her chin. Insert eye roll lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> This goat of mine, I tell ya...I use just a small stainless steel dish for her food. This brat pulled it out of the corner of her pen and dragged it to the spot where she sleeps. She's now happily munching while laying down with her bowl tucked nicely under her chin. Insert eye roll lol


Silly girl!


----------



## Lindsay1983

GoofyGoat said:


> Silly girl!


She's my spoiled girl. She acts like it too lol


----------



## Lisa Scott

Lindsay1983 said:


> This goat of mine, I tell ya...I use just a small stainless steel dish for her food. This brat pulled it out of the corner of her pen and dragged it to the spot where she sleeps. She's now happily munching while laying down with her bowl tucked nicely under her chin. Insert eye roll lol


"Get goats,they said...
It'll be FUN, they said!"
Breakfast in bed for her, I guess.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Another question...is it normal for her to lick/itch at her sides so much? Like every 10-15 seconds today she’s turning her head to scratch at her sides. And the top of her back towards her tail.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> Another question...is it normal for her to lick/itch at her sides so much? Like every 10-15 seconds today she's turning her head to scratch at her sides. And the top of her back towards her tail.


Yes, it's normal, some does talk to their kids right before delivery too.


----------



## Lindsay1983

She’s been very vocal today as well. She has no reason to be complaining lol she has fresh food, water, bedding...I’m sure she’s uncomfortable. She’s HUGE!


----------



## Lindsay1983

This morning when I went out to feed, Beulahs vulva looked like it had a piece of poop stuck to it, so I grabbed her and pulled off a big semi dried/crusty, but gooey chunk of mucous from her vulva. Eeewww it was gross! Yes, I smelled it lol it didn’t stink. Her udder still looks the same and her vulva doesn’t seem to be quite as puffy today. So that’s good. I’m all scared of the prolapse thing now. I’ve done read too much lol thank you all for being there for me ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

She’s yelling a lot today. I can’t leave her side or sight for that matter. She screams her bloody head off. I could wrap my fingers around her tail head too!! Never could do that before, so hopefully we’re reaching the finish line here soon! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Kaitlyn

Woo! Let’s go Beulah, we want those babies! Super exciting.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good luck, happy kidding


----------



## Lindsay1983

I saw her nibbling at her teats last night. She was sitting like a dog and bent her neck down to do that. She seems more relaxed now. She laid down a few minutes ago and this is the longest she’s stayed down all day. She doesn’t seem to be in labor, but definitely uncomfortable. Lots of stretching, yelling, turning in circles trying to bite on her belly and rubbing on the pen. I just want it to be over at this point. Will I even have the drive to play with kids after all this agony? Lol yes I’m sure I will hahaha


----------



## Lindsay1983

She was just sitting like a dog again but this time she was rocking back and forth for a few minutes before getting up and stretching and yelling. She’s acting off today for sure.


----------



## Kaitlyn

I hope she’s alright! Seems a bit odd to me that she’d be yelling without contractions, but obviously I’m clueless when it comes to their normal behaviour! Lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

Well I have her spoiled now so she’s just voicing her unhappiness at me not wanting to freeze my butt off out with her all the time. But she has been more vocal the last two days. She doesn’t seem to be in distress at all. Just majorly uncomfortable.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Still no babies?


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Still no babies?


No


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulahs looking posty today...she keeps posturing like this...poor girl looks so uncomfortable all the time. Up down up down.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Hunchy butt


----------



## Granny's goats

Oh my! She looks even bigger, poor girl. Hopefully soon


----------



## Lindsay1983

Granny's goats said:


> Oh my! She looks even bigger, poor girl. Hopefully soon


Yeah she's HUGE! But she was hopping all over the barn earlier like she was a kid again. It was so cute!! I can't believe she can hop like that with how big she is. I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Lindsay1983

This girl of mine...I did some rearranging in her pen yesterday. This morning I went out to feed her and when I came back inside, I saw her LAYING DOWN in front of her food dish eating!! I’ve created a monster! She’s fine, I checked her keytones and they’re negative, so she’s just taking advantage of eating for two (or more) lol she cracks me up!


----------



## CecilandNellie

I just went back to the first few posts trying to see if there was a way to find a due date. Were she and the buck always in the same pen until you thought she was pregnant? Did you ever notice she was in heat? Did you ever observe a breeding? Do you know any of the dates?
I have one doe who likes to fight too much to be with the other milkers and she has nice long horns. She is always with the buck and wethers. I know when she is in heat because she calls, and each year she does not take during the first heat, therefore I record a date and then have at least 3 weeks to wait.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Yes, they were always together until I suspected her pregnancy. Then I separated them. I did think she was in heat back in late September/early October. But I wasn’t sure. She was very vocal during that time and she usually isn’t too loud. I had to keep them together because of the way our setup is. We’ll be making some changes as soon as the weather allows. My plan is to band any bucklings and keep all the kids and get rid of my buck. I don’t want any accidents and no more babies for at least a year.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulah is discharging a clear long mucous today!! It’s about an inch long hanging out of her vulva. This is the first clear mucous I’ve seen from her. It’s been white or amber colored. She’s laying around more than usual today. Poor girl is miserable, I can just tell when she looks at me. With her sweet little doe eyes, almost pleading with me to make it stop. Gosh I feel so bad for her.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Yes, they were always together until I suspected her pregnancy. Then I separated them. I did think she was in heat back in late September/early October. But I wasn't sure. She was very vocal during that time and she usually isn't too loud. I had to keep them together because of the way our setup is. We'll be making some changes as soon as the weather allows. My plan is to band any bucklings and keep all the kids and get rid of my buck. I don't want any accidents and no more babies for at least a year.


What is the gestation on these little ones? For mine I think late September would be due late February so maybe right on track.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I tried so hard to take a picture but when I was out with her she was avoiding turning at all to let me see. I had to grab her to be able to look better. Her udder also seems a bit larger and tighter. Any time I try to touch her belly or ligs, she gets all Bucky acting and does the buck grunting and snorting and climbs her front hooves up on my shoulders while I’m sitting with her. Lol she also wags her tongue all crazy and leaves it sticking out hahaha


----------



## Lindsay1983

CecilandNellie said:


> What is the gestation on these little ones? For mine I think late September would be due late February so maybe right on track.


They can go as early as 145 days I believe. She's absolutely huge and uncomfortable.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Beulah is discharging a clear long mucous today!! It's about an inch long hanging out of her vulva. This is the first clear mucous I've seen from her. It's been white or amber colored. She's laying around more than usual today. Poor girl is miserable, I can just tell when she looks at me. With her sweet little doe eyes, almost pleading with me to make it stop. Gosh I feel so bad for her.


The discharge sounds good, thatʻs about when I would bring one inside. Is she eating? (which is really a question I shouldnʻt ask because I have several who eat until the last minute).


----------



## Lindsay1983

I never 


CecilandNellie said:


> I just went back to the first few posts trying to see if there was a way to find a due date. Were she and the buck always in the same pen until you thought she was pregnant? Did you ever notice she was in heat? Did you ever observe a breeding? Do you know any of the dates?
> I have one doe who likes to fight too much to be with the other milkers and she has nice long horns. She is always with the buck and wethers. I know when she is in heat because she calls, and each year she does not take during the first heat, therefore I record a date and then have at least 3 weeks to wait.


witnessed them breeding but I know for sure she's getting close. Lots of changes this morning. All signs point to imminent kidding except her ligaments. They're still there. Her udder hasn't strutted yet either but I've read and people have told me that their udder doesn't always fill up as a ff doe. So we'll see. You girls will be the first to know when she kids!! I wish I could hug you all!! Everyone has been so patient and kind with me. I appreciate it so much ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

CecilandNellie said:


> The discharge sounds good, thatʻs about when I would bring one inside. Is she eating? (which is really a question I shouldnʻt ask because I have several who eat until the last minute).


She's been in a kidding pen since January 9th because that's the only option I have to keep my buck away from her. I let her out once a day for an hour to get some exercise and movement. But in order to do that, I have to get my buck outside in that area and shut the barn door to let Beulah out. And we have a platform that she has to jump off to get to the ground and it worries me to let her jump because of how big she is. I don't want her to hurt herself or the kids. So I just make sure she stays up on the platform. She has plenty of room to run and jump around. She's so cute to watch. And her kidding pen is pretty big too. It's about 5x10 feet. Lots of straw to keep warm and a safe heating lamp out of her reach.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh, and yes she’s still eating, but it’s more of a browsing than a eat at once feast lol she’s just been nibbling and resting for a few days now. Keytones are good. She’s perfectly healthy, just very pregnant lol


----------



## Kaitlyn

That is so exciting! I’ve heard it’s up to 12 hours after the long mucus, but I could be remembering wrong. Hopefully it all goes smoothly from here!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Kaitlyn said:


> That is so exciting! I've heard it's up to 12 hours after the long mucus, but I could be remembering wrong. Hopefully it all goes smoothly from here!


Gosh I hope so!! So sick of worrying and waiting! I'll admit, I'm not the most patient person (obviously) lol but this has taught me some patience.


----------



## Kaitlyn

I can only imagine! I’m probably the least patient person I know, but I assume an experience like this would certainly do some good. Especially with such a cute reward for the wait!


----------



## CecilandNellie

Kaitlyn said:


> That is so exciting! I've heard it's up to 12 hours after the long mucus, but I could be remembering wrong. Hopefully it all goes smoothly from here!


I remember sitting in the barn waiting and waiting, doesn't happen any faster! I have missed 4 out of 5 birthings this year because I put them in and decided to check every hour!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Kaitlyn said:


> I can only imagine! I'm probably the least patient person I know, but I assume an experience like this would certainly do some good. Especially with such a cute reward for the wait!


❤❤❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

CecilandNellie said:


> I remember sitting in the barn waiting and waiting, doesn't happen any faster! I have missed 4 out of 5 birthings this year because I put them in and decided to check every hour!


How did you miss all of those with them being inside?


----------



## Lindsay1983

I’m so thankful to have the luxury of the cameras. I was getting really sick of trekking back and forth to the barn. With the weather being so cold and so much snow, I couldn’t be happier to watch Beulah from the comfort of my warm heating blanket lol


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> How did you miss all of those with them being inside?


Actually I didnʻt see any sign of labor, just the right date and the discharge. My barn is a little way from the house, with one I heard some funny noise but thought it was husband snoring! When I sort of recognized the sound & went up the babies were on the ground. Another was 2 days early, in the barn and checked every hour, no sign of labor. Then I heard babies! Maybe my girls are quiet and donʻt call me.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> I'm so thankful to have the luxury of the cameras. I was getting really sick of trekking back and forth to the barn. With the weather being so cold and so much snow, I couldn't be happier to watch Beulah from the comfort of my warm heating blanket lol


It would be different if it was cold here, I would have a camera and probably be watching all the time.


----------



## Lindsay1983

CecilandNellie said:


> Actually I didnʻt see any sign of labor, just the right date and the discharge. My barn is a little way from the house, with one I heard some funny noise but thought it was husband snoring! When I sort of recognized the sound & went up the babies were on the ground. Another was 2 days early, in the barn and checked every hour, no sign of labor. Then I heard babies! Maybe my girls are quiet and donʻt call me.


Aww I would be so bummed if I missed Beulahs kidding. I've been looking forward to having kids since I bought her lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I've been silently reading this thread. I have two pregnant girls. I know when each was bred, but Shamrock has TWO due dates...Yup. So even if you saw her get bred, she might have come into heat again, and you'd be like me! It's addictively exciting wondering "when." She pushed the gate open to the bucks pen and helped herself to some Leprechaun (boy was he happy, bashing his bud in the head while humping his girlfriend). She's been flirting with Leprechaun for three months, while her sister preferred our other buck. I got her out before Cowboy could try to mount her. She was in heat the next month, too, though, so we put her with Lep and her sister with Cow. Shamrock is either due TODAY or March 5. Treasure is due two weeks later. A part of me has been wondering if I'm crazy and the babies won't come out because she isn't really pregnant, you know? But I'm sure she is. It's getting pretty obvious. Shamrock has been pretty hormonal. Suddenly, she didn't like our doeling Blizzard. Then she started becoming weirdly affectionate with me. Treasure randomly acts bucky. Her udder has started filling, and I'm reading this trying to understand more what she'll look like the day of kidding. All four girls are in stalls in our garage because of the windchill here (-15 yesterday). Ignore the turkey. His name is Drake, but I've been calling him, lovingly, the Big Loser. He thinks he lives there. Ive been wondering if he thinks the babies are his, and he's waiting to see if they're going to come out with beaks. He likes to spin for the goats and hump the food dish on the ground. The girls no longer want to eat out of it...The little girls have a chicken who hangs out with them.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 198311
> View attachment 198313
> View attachment 198319
> View attachment 198323
> View attachment 198325
> I've been silently reading this thread. I have two pregnant girls. I know when each was bred, but Shamrock has TWO due dates...Yup. So even if you saw her get bred, she might have come into heat again, and you'd be like me! It's addictively exciting wondering "when." She pushed the gate open to the bucks pen and helped herself to some Leprechaun (boy was he happy, bashing his bud in the head while humping his girlfriend). She's been flirting with Leprechaun for three months, while her sister preferred our other buck. I got her out before Cowboy could try to mount her. She was in heat the next month, too, though, so we put her with Lep and her sister with Cow. Shamrock is either due TODAY or March 5. Treasure is due two weeks later. A part of me has been wondering if I'm crazy and the babies won't come out because she isn't really pregnant, you know? But I'm sure she is. It's getting pretty obvious. Shamrock has been pretty hormonal. Suddenly, she didn't like our doeling Blizzard. Then she started becoming weirdly affectionate with me. Treasure randomly acts bucky. Her udder has started filling, and I'm reading this trying to understand more what she'll look like the day of kidding. All four girls are in stalls in our garage because of the windchill here (-15 yesterday). Ignore the turkey. His name is Drake, but I've been calling him, lovingly, the Big Loser. He thinks he lives there. Ive been wondering if he thinks the babies are his, and he's waiting to see if they're going to come out with beaks. He likes to spin for the goats and hump the food dish on the ground. The girls no longer want to eat out of it...The little girls have a chicken who hangs out with them.


Aww! Thank you for sharing!! Cute girls!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Generally Speaking,
gestation for standard breeds is 150 days
For minis/dwarfs is 145 Days 
So the best way to guess is 140-155 days gestation.

Goats were put on earth to keep us humble and guessing 
Sounds like you’re in the final stretch...kids soon


----------



## CecilandNellie

You have been silent for a while. Does that mean kids and everything in motion? Hope all is well.


----------



## Lindsay1983

CecilandNellie said:


> You have been silent for a while. Does that mean kids and everything in motion? Hope all is well.


Nothing yet, just trying to stay sane and not drive everyone crazy here with my ramblings. Beulah is still holding her hostages captive.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Nothing yet, just trying to stay sane and not drive everyone crazy here with my ramblings. Beulah is still holding her hostages captive.


Ah, well, she is probably waiting for the middle of the coldest night when your electricity is out. Hang in there, she will release those hostages sometime.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Hahaha that would have definitely been last night. When I woke up at 4:30 it was -20 out!! But now it’s about 10 and not so bad. I’m used to it.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Look at how she's sitting...her ligs are still there and no udder change, but she's acting weird lol silly goat! Kids are kicking like crazy.


----------



## mariella

Kids kicking like crazy, I've found to be a good sign that she's about to let them go!


----------



## Tanya

Any babies yet????


----------



## Lindsay1983

Yesterday I was able to see big lumps sticking out of her upper right side so I felt them and I could feel babies face!! And then a shoulder! I was so excited!! But yeah, they’ve been very active the last couple days. I hope she has them soon!! No babies yet.


----------



## Lindsay1983

The last time I felt big lumps they were babies hooves, so hopefully they’re working their way into the canal to have a birthday soon!!


----------



## Kaitlyn

Hopefully! I’m on the edge of my seat waiting for these babies.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Kaitlyn said:


> Hopefully! I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for these babies.


Girl!!! Me too!!!!!!! I finally got out of the house for a few hours last night. I went to the casino but didn't stay long cuz I couldn't stop worrying lol but it was still good to get out of the house. I've been on kid watch for 7 weeks now.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Lindsay1983 said:


> Girl!!! Me too!!!!!!! I finally got out of the house for a few hours last night. I went to the casino but didn't stay long cuz I couldn't stop worrying lol but it was still good to get out of the house. I've been on kid watch for 7 weeks now.


You deserve the break! It's a pain having to wait, but of course you've always got to put yourself first and take time for yourself when needed. She'll have them soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

Amen to that.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Today's backside pic. I haven't shared or taken one since last Friday. Not much of a change that's why I haven't posted. Her udder may be slightly bigger, but still not filled in the teats yet.
I gave her selenium/vitamin E and a calcium drench today. I also finished my shopping for kidding supplies. Had to get a booger sucker and a weight scale. I also bought really nice sharp cutters for hoof care/trimming. Come on babies!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

I also bought her a new bucket for food. I was sick of her dragging her dish across her pen lol the bucket is clipped to her pen so it’ll stay out from now on. Lil brat lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Her teats are small! Especially when her udder has filled so much. I was just wondering when she lays down does she snore/grunty breathe at all? I feel bad for my Shamrock. She’s gotten a lot bigger these past few days, and when she cuddles up with her sister to nap she breathes hard and snores while awake. She keeps trying to rearrange herself and get comfortable, leans from one side to the next. Then looks at me like, “What am I so fat?!” and stands up instead. I feel for you girl. Almost there.


----------



## Goats Rock

I predict she will have 4 kids! Just kidding- best wishes for a soon and easy birth! I keep checking on here to see if any news! Poor you!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Emrcornerranch said:


> Her teats are small! Especially when her udder has filled so much. I was just wondering when she lays down does she snore/grunty breathe at all? I feel bad for my Shamrock. She's gotten a lot bigger these past few days, and when she cuddles up with her sister to nap she breathes hard and snores while awake. She keeps trying to rearrange herself and get comfortable, leans from one side to the next. Then looks at me like, "What am I so fat?!" and stands up instead. I feel for you girl. Almost there.


Oh yes lol Beulah does the same thing while laying down. She breathes so heavily I can hear her on the camera. and she does a lot of shifting, whether standing or laying down. The poor girl just can't get comfy.


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow she hasn’t kidded yet?! I’ve been following this thread and I can barely wait any longer!! 
I predict triplets 1 girl 2 boys.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Boers4ever said:


> Wow she hasn't kidded yet?! I've been following this thread and I can barely wait any longer!!
> I predict triplets 1 girl 2 boys.


I've been waiting for forever it feels like!! I think she might have triplets too. She's awful big. Deep and wide.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I also predict triplets :storkgirl::storkgirl::storkboy:


----------



## Tanya

I say two does and a buck. Come on Beulah. I need a pick me upper here.


----------



## Lindsay1983

So how often should I give Beulah the nutri drench and or selenium/vit E? She got a dose yesterday. Just curious when to dose again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lindsay1983

So miss Beulah looks a little more hollowed out around her hips this morning. Babies are dropping! Ligaments felt softer today than yesterday but still there. Udder looks a little bigger today too. Slow but steady is her motto for this pregnancy lol


----------



## Kaitlyn

From my knowledge you should give the selenium/vitamin e every 30 days, but I’m not sure if it’s different for pregnant does.

thats super exciting though! Woohoo!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Thank you Kaitlyn, I appreciate it!! And yes I’m super excited!!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

That’s good! Hope it’s a perfect delivery and perfect babies. Then you can relax a bit then worry about the babies being healthy constantly like I know I will! At least you’ll be able to worry about babies you can SEE. I keep wondering what’s going on in my girls.


----------



## Lindsay1983

I couldn’t agree more!! It feels like it will be less of a worry when kids arrive, but I’m sure I’ll be obsessing about their health until I get used to babies and their growth.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Beulah just climbed in my lap and laid down!! Aww!! My heart is melted into a puddle of mush! I couldn't love her any more than I already do! ❤❤❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

Udder pics from today


----------



## Kaitlyn

She is just the cutest thing! I can only imagine how cute her babies will be as well


----------



## Lindsay1983

Thank you, I think so too lol my buck is solid black with some white, so I think her kids will be black and white. We'll see. Can't wait!!


Kaitlyn said:


> She is just the cutest thing! I can only imagine how cute her babies will be as well[/QUOTE


----------



## wheel-bear-o

She is just like, one of the cutest goats on here. She makes me want pygmies!


----------



## Lindsay1983

wheel-bear-o said:


> She is just like, one of the cutest goats on here. She makes me want pygmies!


Aww that's so sweet, thank you!! The moment I laid my eyes on her, I knew she was MINE!! She was the cutest little goat I've ever seen and she's grown into a gorgeous girl!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Come on Beulah!!!!! Some of us are living vicariously through you and your momma right now lol I’m ready for baby pics!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Guys!!! Look at that udder!!! It's ginormous! Teats are looking more filled in today. She's very restless this morning. Calling for me. I can't leave her without her screaming her head off for 20 minutes after. Makes me feel so bad. But I also don't want to hover and make her nervous. Ligs are feeling softer and more spread apart...if that makes sense. They feel different anyways lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looking good.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Holy moly that's a swollen vulva. Hopefully babies soon


----------



## Lindsay1983

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Holy moly that's a swollen vulva. Hopefully babies soon


Yeah it's been like that since the beginning of last month. Poor girl.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lindsay I have a feeling. I’m telling you girl the next 24 hours you will have babies on the ground.


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Lindsay1983 said:


> Yeah it's been like that since the beginning of last month. Poor girl.


I've got a first timer due in 13 days who has also had a completely obscene vulva for the last month! It's hard to look at, she looks like she's gonna prolapse!

I am also feeling a sense you are going to have babies on the ground imminently!


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Lindsay I have a feeling. I'm telling you girl the next 24 hours you will have babies on the ground.


I sure hope so!!


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> I sure hope so!!


I have had 3 kiddings since you started watching! I donʻt have another due until March 10. Beulah needs to get finished before then! The recent pictures look like sheʻs very close. Sending good wishes for an easy delivery and cute kids.


----------



## Lindsay1983

CecilandNellie said:


> I have had 3 kiddings since you started watching! I donʻt have another due until March 10. Beulah needs to get finished before then! The recent pictures look like sheʻs very close. Sending good wishes for an easy delivery and cute kids.


Wow that's awesome! I hope all went well for you. I wish she would hurry up and have those babies!!


----------



## Feira426

Any news?


----------



## Lindsay1983

Nothing has changed


----------



## Feira426

Wow - every day I think, “Today will probably be the day!” And then she’s still holding on to them! Little stinker. Lol


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

She's waiting for March to get here


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Nothing has changed


One of these nights you will be too tired to watch the camera. Then, after a good sleep you will look at the screen and see babies and all will be well. (zzz)


----------



## Lindsay1983

That wouldn’t surprise me a bit!! What a bittersweet moment that would be! I’d be bummed I missed the birth, but happy it’s over with healthy kids. She’s a big as a house. She’s starting to grunt when she gets up and down. Her prolapse seems a little worse today. It’s very very swollen. I worry it will come out when she kids. Yikes!


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> That wouldn't surprise me a bit!! What a bittersweet moment that would be! I'd be bummed I missed the birth, but happy it's over with healthy kids. She's a big as a house. She's starting to grunt when she gets up and down. Her prolapse seems a little worse today. It's very very swollen. I worry it will come out when she kids. Yikes!


No expert, but the picture does not look like a prolapse, just nice swollen vulva getting ready (sometimes takes a while) to open up for the kids. I think the prolapse comes after the kids (and you hope it does not come), when the doe has worked too hard to get them out. There is another thread with a picture, it is like the uterus is inside out. I think the swollen vulva is normal (mine due 3/10 is swelling now), and you may see a big wet bubble before each kid (maybe). I posted a pic on this thread of the kidʻs head visible in the bubble, but often you just see the bubble a while before you see a nose (always hope for a nose!). Anyway, you are doing fine, watching her all the time is the best. Remember to sleep some, too.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Even though it's been like that since early January? The last few days it has been worse, but it's been pretty large her whole pregnancy. Maybe it's just her normal. This is her ff so I have no idea what to expect from her. Thank you for your input. I appreciate it.


CecilandNellie said:


> No expert, but the picture does not look like a prolapse, just nice swollen vulva getting ready (sometimes takes a while) to open up for the kids. I think the prolapse comes after the kids (and you hope it does not come), when the doe has worked too hard to get them out. There is another thread with a picture, it is like the uterus is inside out. I think the swollen vulva is normal (mine due 3/10 is swelling now), and you may see a big wet bubble before each kid (maybe). I posted a pic on this thread of the kidʻs head visible in the bubble, but often you just see the bubble a while before you see a nose (always hope for a nose!). Anyway, you are doing fine, watching her all the time is the best. Remember to sleep some, too.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Even though it's been like that since early January? The last few days it has been worse, but it's been pretty large her whole pregnancy. Maybe it's just her normal. This is her ff so I have no idea what to expect from her. Thank you for your input. I appreciate it.


Like I said, I am not an expert! When I was working at the dairy, we usually had 10-12 girls in the pasture designated to kid within a month. Every day before we left we walked out there to check, we were observing tail ligaments, belly dropping, udder filling, breathing, discharge, location (several places they like to hide), but I donʻt remember really watching for vulva changes. I think that is because it was so random. With my own I am with them several times a day, the signs I really pay attention to are the body shape changes and behavior.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

My pregnant girls are SO different. Shamrock’s udder has been slowly enlarging (and sometimes doubling in size) for about a month. Her vulva is getting puffy and there’s occasional wetness. About a month in, she started driving Blizzard away on sight. Now she avoids any confrontation and lazes around. She’s been licking my hand and making this really sweet face the past few days. Today, she’s been licking her side a lot. Acts like she can barely breathe when she lays down. Her sister (born in this world together, brought to their new home together❤) is like 10 days apart in pregnancy and is showing ZERO change except she’s getting wider, paying more attention to the younger girls, and acting occasionally bucky. If it weren’t for how wide she is and that I don’t feel her body developing “fatness” features, I’d think she wasn’t pregnant! I mean I saw Cowboy mounting her side...I was worried he didn’t know how. LOL. But she’s also never come in to heat again...I’ve walked her around with our bucks when I thought she might have been in heat to see if they take an interest, and they always dismiss her.


----------



## Tanya

Any babies?


----------



## Lindsay1983

Tanya said:


> Any babies?


No ma'am


----------



## GoofyGoat

Really , that goat is stubborn...I keep checking ....tell your girl it’s time to show everyone those kids!


----------



## Lindsay1983

It’s been over 7 weeks since I found out she was pregnant. And I could feel kid kicks then. She started building her udder about 5-6 weeks ago. Her poor vulva has been huge throughout all that time as well. She’s gotta be ready to pop any time now you’d think. It really stinks not knowing an at least estimated due date.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

If you knew exactly when she was bred, she could still be 15 days over her due date. Or early. It’s a fun waiting game we have no control over, right? Ready to panic at any moment. Shamrock might beat your doe and have her kids first! Haha. She has like 9 days left to her estimated date. It’s really cool watching her udder fill out. My household is crazy enough to have them in the garage, so it’s very easy to check on the girls.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Yeah I have a camera hooked up so I can watch Beulah 24/7. Very thankful for that lol I’m just ready to have it over with for her sake mostly. She’s so uncomfortable. And I’m impatient ugh


----------



## Lindsay1983

My god I hope she doesn’t go another 9 days without kidding. onder:


----------



## Lindsay1983

Well guys I think this might be the moment we've all been waiting for!!! Beulah won't stop screaming and I've seen two contractions so far! Her ligs are gone! She's licking me nonstop and rubbing against the pen. Omg! Please be it!


----------



## Lindsay1983

I came out to check on her because she was screaming so loudly I couldn’t take it so I had to come see what her deal was. I’m so excited but afraid to be too excited lol I want this to be real labor so bad.


----------



## wheel-bear-o

YES! I'm crossing my fingers for you and Beulah! <3


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Oh my goodness!! Yay!! Hopefully it's the real deal and mama and baby(s) do well. Go Beulah!!


----------



## farmerA

I hope it's real! I have a doe doing this right now too. Our girls could kid in unison. My last doe to kid (3 nights ago) screamed for two days then sat down and was silent for about an hour and a half before she started pushing. They're all soooo different.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh my gosh I hope she doesn’t do that to me! I can’t take two or three days of this non stop screaming. It’s breaking my heart. She’s resting now with small pauses between screams. Poor girl


----------



## farmerA

Poor girl. She sounds so close. Does she have any discharge? They don't always right before, but generally.


----------



## Lindsay1983

She has has bits of clear discharge. Nothing hanging or anything like that. Just globs that fall. Her vulva is pulsating at times.


----------



## farmerA

It's so tough to say -- I have a doe due on 3/1 who has been like that one and off for a month+. Literally dripping globs of goo (her dam and grand dam were the same). My first girl to kid this year had clear discharge for a couple of hours, then milky to golden discharge for maybe 3 hours, then kidded. The one I'm waiting on tonight (officially due tomorrow) had clear and white for a few days, nothing for three days and now kind of golden colored. She screamed bloody murder all day and now I'm watching her sleep, though uncomfortably. Everyone being so different definitely makes it tough. Of course it's doe code to drive us absolutely insane with fatigue and waiting, huh?


----------



## Lindsay1983

Now it's milky white...and her udder keeps growing. It's bigger since 10:30pm. She's grinding her teeth and pawing and yawning. Lots of moving around and up and down. She's not having super hard contractions yet.


----------



## Goats Rock

It will happen, soon! Yawning is a sign of labor, for sure! Best wishes!


----------



## Tanya

Oooh oooh... yay... I can't wait


----------



## Kass

Fingers are crossed for you! I can't wait!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Any updates? I’m hoping all went well, and we’ll see kid pictures soon.


----------



## Lindsay1983

No kids yet, but she’s definitely in labor. I had to get a little sleep. But I’m heading back out to the barn as soon as I wake up a little. She’s resting now...oops was lol I’ll update in a bit. So exciting!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just remember once she starts pushing there should be a kid on the ground within 30-40 minutes otherwise glove and lube and check for a badly positioned kid.
Good Luck!


----------



## Kaitlyn

Suuuper exciting! She’s been holding out on us for too long, let’s hope it all goes smoothly from here! Good luck!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Thank you!! Her ligaments are complete MUSH!! I can’t find them at all. She seems more calm this morning than last night. I think this will progress slowly unless she stalled out because I went inside to nap. Maybe things will pick up now that I’m out here with her again. I read that some goats will hold out until their person is with them. Aww! Come on Beulah! Let’s have some kids today!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Pictures ...we want pictures lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

She's finally laying down to rest. Still very vocal and kids are kicking like crazy! You can see she's sitting on her udder now lol it's sticking out everywhere when she lays down. Makes me smile. I love her ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983




----------



## Kristendanae

So exciting! First comment I've made but I've been quietly watching your thread! Hopefully everything goes smoothly for her(an you)!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Thank you! I'll keep y'all updated as much as I can through this. Everyone has been so helpful the last two months. I appreciate you all. Even the silent ones


Kristendanae said:


> So exciting! First comment I've made but I've been quietly watching your thread! Hopefully everything goes smoothly for her(an you)!


----------



## Tanya

So here is the cheering team... go Beulah. Lets have some kids. Your momma is real tired. So go Beulah.. go...


----------



## Lindsay1983

Up down up down. Can't get comfy. Her udder is so pretty. Looks like an upside down heart, I love it!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I can’t believe how she looks and she hasn’t had them yet...I hope my girls pop kids out and don’t tease me as much as yours!


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh Beulah just plop them right out now! You've got 22 pages of analysis on TGS, enough doe coding you silly thing! Show us those healthy twin doelings and an easy birth.


----------



## Boers4ever

I call trips! 1 boy 2 girls!! Come on Beulah!!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

SalteyLove said:


> Oh Beulah just plop them right out now! You've got 22 pages of analysis on TGS, enough doe coding you silly thing! Show us those healthy twin doelings and an easy birth.


Sorry I've taken up so much space here. I'm new and anxious and find comfort in people's wisdom.


----------



## SalteyLove

Lindsay1983 said:


> Sorry I've taken up so much space here. I'm new and anxious and find comfort in people's wisdom.


Oh NOT at all! Don't feel bad. I'm only joking/goading Beulah!


----------



## Lindsay1983

She seems to be relaxing for a few. She’s settled down a lot the last few minutes so I came inside to warm up and rest too. Come on kids!! I wanna sing happy birthday to you!!


----------



## Granny's goats

Ohhhh she looks ready! Especially with that up and down & she really looks like the babies have dropped in that last pic. You're right her udder is an adorable ❤. I check your posts a couple of times a day too, so excited!


----------



## Lindsay1983

Omg I could just cry thinking about how happy I’m going to be when I’m finally holding a snuggly kid in my lap. Or two...or three lol


----------



## Lindsay1983

We've got lots of mucous happening now and I caught her during a contraction. Her tail is straight up and her vulva is sucked in.


----------



## goatblessings

Best wishes! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cmon beulah! It’s about bloody time you got down to business!

Best of luck!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I bet imaginary money it’s twin girls! Come on, girl! Don’t wait for a reality tv show! You have an audience already! The time is now.


----------



## Kaitlyn

I can hardly wait!


----------



## Tanya

(doh):bonk::imok:mg::reading::waiting:
I cant any more Beulah.... i live too far away.... and I am trying to keep calm....


----------



## Lindsay1983

Her udder just keeps growing and growing and growing


----------



## CecilandNellie

I check frequently. Just finished morning milking and feeding (7:45am here) and was hoping to see kids.


----------



## Tanya

@CecilandNellie oh no. Beulah is going to wait till EVERYONE is not looking


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tanya said:


> @CecilandNellie oh no. Beulah is going to wait till EVERYONE is not looking


Yep, doe code...she's playing it to the max!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Come on Beulah!! Come on!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

The mucous string is hanging down longer now. It has a chunk of pine shavings in it eek


----------



## CecilandNellie

(embarrassed) Checking. :bighug:Maybe she is doing that!


----------



## Lindsay1983

CecilandNellie said:


> (embarrassed) Checking. :bighug:Maybe she is doing that!


Well she will be waiting forever then, cuz I'm not leaving her side until she kids lol


----------



## Boers4ever

Sheesh I think if she got any looser back there those kids are just going to “fall” out!!


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> Well she will be waiting forever then, cuz I'm not leaving her side until she kids lol


Do you have someone to bring you food and drink? They will come eventually, probably when you go in for a bathroom break.


----------



## Lindsay1983

CecilandNellie said:


> Do you have someone to bring you food and drink? They will come eventually, probably when you go in for a bathroom break.


Yes, my boyfriend has been amazing throughout this whole ordeal. Listening to me incessantly talk about my goats and pregnancy and such. He's been helping me all day today. He actually just got back from the store to grab me a few things to eat and drink easily while in the barn.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Boers4ever said:


> Sheesh I think if she got any looser back there those kids are just going to "fall" out!!


I know!! It's crazy how long she's kept them in! Lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Come on Beulah!!!! You have an audience!!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

This girl is crazy lol she’s screaming inbetween bites of grain. It’s funny to hear a goats voice muffled while talking with her mouthful silly girl :heehee:


----------



## farmerA

Haha, mine is literally doing the same thing as I read this. ♡ I totally agree with you on an upside down heart shaped udder. So pretty!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Silly girl. She says mom, I still gotta eat. It isn't fair if you get snacks and I don't


----------



## Lindsay1983

She's pushing!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

I felt a nose and I can feel hooves next to it on both sides of her vulva. So far so good!! Yay!!!!


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Oh my gosh come on Beulah! And you have been such a great goat mom taking care of her all day long!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

oh yay!!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

It’s too big. I can’t get it out!! Just the legs so far and the head is coming but so big


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Make sure the head is forward, nose first. When she contracts, you're going to have to help her. Grab those legs and PULL. Use a towel or something to hold onto her if you need to. If you can't get the baby out, you're going to have to call and get the vet out


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Make sure the head is forward, nose first. When she contracts, you're going to have to help her. Grab those legs and PULL. Use a towel or something to hold onto her if you need to. If you can't get the baby out, you're going to have to call and get the vet out


Very good advice. _You can do this_. If you can get her back legs up on something so she is facing downward a bit, it can give you a bit of extra room/looseness to work. I recommend you call the vet now if you can - give them time to get there - you can always cancel the call!


----------



## GoofyGoat

You can do it!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Update us when you can.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Watching.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s it going? Y’all ok?


----------



## CecilandNellie

GoofyGoat said:


> How's it going? Y'all ok?


Hope sheʻs busy drying those cuties. First timer w/ FF, it will be all joyful soon (pray)


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## Lindsay1983

I'm too upset and tired right now to tell the full story, but Beulah is no longer with us and I have one baby buckling that's alive and seems to be doing well. There was nothing the vet could do after the csection. Beulah faded fast. I'm devastated to say the least. There was just the one buckling. One single baby in that huge belly. He's humongous for how small Beulah was too. But he's still so teeny tiny. He weighs a little over a pound and a half. I was able to get all of Beulahs colostrum to feed him. She had over 7 ounces. I'll give more of an update when I get some rest. I'm exhausted. Thank you all again. My dog has adopted the buckling and is helping take good care of him, cleaning him and watching closely. He's up and alert and fed. Temp is good. He seems perfectly fine but I won't get my hopes up. I thought he was dead when he was pulled out. He was completely lifeless. It took a lot to get him out from inside. His front legs are weak from us pulling so hard for so long. That seems to be the only issue. Not a big deal though. I'll wrap them up soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m so so sorry! Get some rest. Sending prayers your way. 
Keep baby warm and snuggle Beulah’s gift to you.
RIP Sweet Beulah.


----------



## CecilandNellie

He looks sturdy. So sorry about Beulah, that is so difficult and you put so much time and love into her and her pregnancy. I lost a doe last week, big overdue buckling (11 pounds maybe). I feel so sad for you, sending hugs. Take good care of that baby and donʻt give up on goats.(console)


----------



## billiejw89

Oh I'm so sorry!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, I am so sorry. 

Congrats on the cute baby. 

Sometimes loss happens to all of us, I almost gave up as well, a few times, but see the beautiful life we are given. 
And say well, I think I will be OK and care for the life I now have before me. 
Hang in there, we all have been through the bad and yes it is not easy.


----------



## Lindsay1983

He’s a demanding little guy already lol he won’t take a bottle but he sucks on my fingers with no problem. He seems to think my male dog has a teat he can suckle too hahaha and Petie doesn’t seem to mind the extra attention (eeeww) I’ve got baby in a laundry basket with a heating pad on low under blankets so he doesn’t get burnt. He has a full belly and is sleeping now. When should he have his first poop?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Sending hugs! That's so hard and honestly one of my biggest fears with my girls. You are a trooper for sure. RIP sweet beautiful Beulah. I'm so sorry for you guys.


----------



## Tanya

:angel::upset::imsorry:

@Lindsay1983 my dear sweet goat momma. Beulah has crossed the rainbow. She knew you were with her right up to the very last. She knew you would take her gift and give him everything she had. You are a strong lady. A strong heart. Look after the little guy. He now needs his hoooommmaaann momma. I know Beulah would have been a wonderful mom to him too. 
Sending you all the hugs and love we can from South Africa.

He is beautiful.

He should be pooping very soon. Some gooiy black stuff


----------



## farmerA

I'm soo soooo sorry for your loss. I know first hand how devastating this is as that was the outcome of my first kidding experience last year. Huge love and hugs to you. Rest in peace, sweet mama Beulah. I'm sooo glad you were able to get some help saving that beautiful boy. You did amazing, please know that.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Lindsay1983, am so so sorry for your loss. Beautiful little buckling to be raised up and loved on. Sometimes, life just throws us a curve ball. :hug:


----------



## Lindsay1983

It was a long night, but we all made it through. Little guy is doing great. He's one hungry and strong little buckling! He's got the screaming and bump and suck DOWN lol he has already eaten all of the colostrum I was able to milk from Beulah. He has also had a poop. It was black. Is it ok to start him on whole cows milk now? Or should I give him colostrum replacer for a couple days? Gosh I don't know what I'd do without this site and all of you amazing people! I appreciate all of your help immensely! Thank you!


----------



## MadHouse

Oh what a night you had! Big hugs to you, I am very sad with you.
I am so very glad the vet came and saved the little guy. He sure is a cutie!
I am not sure about the colostrum situation. I would think seeing as he had some, to move on to milk, rather than replacer, but let some experienced people answer that.
@GoofyGoat @happybleats


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I am so sorry you lost her. Maybe that’s why she didn’t have him for so long. You had borrowed time to love her. What bad luck though to lose your girl first kidding! He really is a beautiful little buckling. I hope he has enough personality to help you over the loss of his mom and keep his father company when he’s older. It sounds like he’s helping you through this. I REALLY hope he doesn’t throw you any curveballs! Fingers crossed he stays in good health!!


----------



## Kaitlyn

I know you’ve gotten plenty of messages like this, so I hate to keep bringing it back up, but I truly am sorry for your loss. You did all that you could, and you did an amazing job for dealing with what you had. Make sure to take time for yourself when you get the chance, keep yourself taken care of as well as that beautiful baby.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yes, start him on whole milk warmed to 101* with a pinch (1/8th teaspoon) in the first bottle of the day. Make sure HIS temp is above 100* before each feeding .
Weigh him and multiply his weight by 16 (put weight into ounces)
Divide the weight by 10 (%) then divide by the number of feedings (6-8 for the first week) 
Make sure his belly is firm and flat...he’ll holler for more but he’ll be fine, don’t give in or you can wind up with bigger problems.
He’s a handsome little guy, and I’m sure you’ll do great as a surrogate mum? Hang in there, we’re here to support you.


----------



## happybleats

Oh goodness..jes a doll!! Im very sorry you lost mama. I remind myself when I lost one that this too will pass and farm life will go forward. ((Hugs))

I agree with Goofy goats...^^


----------



## Goats Rock

So sorry for your loss. I won't send my tears as you've shed enough of your own. But, my heart broke when I caught up with your story. (was not on here yesterday). Nothing anyone says will make your loss easier, but your little guy will help smooth over the raw agony, a little.

(grouphug)


----------



## farmerA

Yes, I personally would start him on whole cow's milk now, with a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day. I'm definitely not a pro but I had four bottle babies last year and that's what I did. There are some great feeding charts online that outline how many ounces you should feed per feeding depending upon weight so you don't overfeed or under feed. If you can't find it, let me know and I will track it down and post it for you.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Thank you all. I’ve started him on whole milk. I’ll put the baking soda in his next bottle. I’ve been feeding him about 2-3 ounces every 2 1/2 to 3 hrs. He tells me when he’s hungry, believe me lol 
How many times do I put baking soda in his bottles? Every time I make one? Or once a day? Or a couple times a day? I have no idea. Also, he has only pooped once so far. It was a black shiny turd. It wasn’t runny at all. It also wasn’t hard, but like a normal dog turd. His belly feels good. Not hard, not squishy. I think the feedings are agreeing with him.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh sorry, I reread that and saw to put it in the first bottle of the day. I’m exhausted and feel like a zombie just going through the motions. Once again, I’m so glad I have the help of all y’all. ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

Sorry...also wanted to tell you guys that his little legs are better today too. He’s walking much better. I think we stretched his little tendons when we were trying to pulling him out of Beulah. He was walking on his ankles last night and very wobbly. But today he’s standing on hooves and walking much much better. I’m thinking about wrapping his legs with ace bandages for a day or two. What do ya think?


----------



## toth boer goats

You can wrap them but not too tight.
Glad he is getting better.


----------



## Lindsay1983

toth boer goats said:


> You can wrap them but not too tight.
> Glad he is getting better.


Do you think I should? Or just leave him alone since they're so much better in less than 24 hrs?


----------



## Boers4ever

I’m no expert at all on kid issues (bout to have my 2nd kidding season), but I would not rap them. In my experience kids seem to hop back pretty fast when it comes to leg injuries. I had one sprain his leg one time and it took a week but he was fine. He is a precious little boy!


----------



## toth boer goats

It is up to you, if he is getting around better, it should correct on its own.

If he is having trouble and weak there, bracing them will help in that situation.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lindsay1983 said:


> Thank you all. I've started him on whole milk. I'll put the baking soda in his next bottle. I've been feeding him about 2-3 ounces every 2 1/2 to 3 hrs. He tells me when he's hungry, believe me lol
> How many times do I put baking soda in his bottles? Every time I make one? Or once a day? Or a couple times a day? I have no idea. Also, he has only pooped once so far. It was a black shiny turd. It wasn't runny at all. It also wasn't hard, but like a normal dog turd. His belly feels good. Not hard, not squishy. I think the feedings are agreeing with him.


The baking soda is in the first bottle of the day.
He will act like he's starving but DO NOT let him go more than 12% of his body weight in the formula I gave you in an earlier post. He won't starve I promise! There's a disease called floppy kid that kills from over feeding. It's most often found in bottle fed kids and moms who have too much milk.
Just feed till his tummy is flat and firm.
You're doing great! Hang In there!


----------



## Lindsay1983

He's all snuggled in with me in my bed tonight. He just yells for me when he can't see me, so here he is right next to me lol he's gonna be a spoiled little boy. ❤ He's doing so great!


----------



## MadHouse

I am glad you are enjoying each other’s company so much! :inlove:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lindsay I feel like you are my soul sister. We are kindred spirits and I just wanna give you this huge hug because I know exactly what your feeling and it’s horrible. I’m pretty sure I would be the big sister because I’m older so I just wanna make you feel better. I’m so sorry love.


----------



## Lindsay1983

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Lindsay I feel like you are my soul sister. We are kindred spirits and I just wanna give you this huge hug because I know exactly what your feeling and it's horrible. I'm pretty sure I would be the big sister because I'm older so I just wanna make you feel better. I'm so sorry love.


I appreciate that so much and I'm hugging you back so tightly!! I'm happy we have each other to lean on while coping with our losses. ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

Benny is doing so great! He knows I'm his mama now and he follows me everywhere. He's starting to figure his little legs out and kick around a bit. So cute!! He thinks he's always hungry, he's constantly butting me for a bottle lol but I'm sticking to our 2-3 ounces a feeding every 4hrs. He's doing very well with that schedule. And he lets me know when it's been the 4 hours lol he slept pretty good last night. I fell asleep around midnight or so and Benny didn't wake me up til 6:30. So that was a nice sleep for me. I needed that badly. It's been a rough couple days but we're finding our rhythm. Baby Benny is so loved.


----------



## MadHouse

So good to hear! Great report!
:bighug:


----------



## Granny's goats

Great news! I love his name too


----------



## Lindsay1983

Granny's goats said:


> Great news! I love his name too


I chose it because it means miracle. I thought it was so perfect. ❤


----------



## Tanya

@Lindsay1983 you are doing so very well. Benny looks amazing and happy. Keep it up. You will see. He will starr talking to you and jumping all over everything. Dont forget he needs to get to know outside too. With its smells and textures and noises. But you are wonderful. How is daddy goat doing? He isnt feeling lonely?


----------



## Lindsay1983

I had to make the hard decision to sell Bucky. But he’s only a country block away! I can go visit him whenever I want. Like, walk there it’s so close. I feel good about it because he now has two new girlfriends to live with and a wether. He’ll be so happy. And make lots more little cuties like Benny. I’m still not sure if I’ll keep Benny after he’s weaned. This took a lot out of me emotionally and I don’t know if I can continue on if this is how it goes. I don’t mean to sound whiny about it but that was very hard for me. We’ll see how things go.


----------



## Goats Rock

Goats can bring so much joy and heartache. Only you know what is best for you. Give it some time and re-evaluate later. I am so glad that your little guy is doing well.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> I had to make the hard decision to sell Bucky. But he's only a country block away! I can go visit him whenever I want. Like, walk there it's so close. I feel good about it because he now has two new girlfriends to live with and a wether. He'll be so happy. And make lots more little cuties like Benny. I'm still not sure if I'll keep Benny after he's weaned. This took a lot out of me emotionally and I don't know if I can continue on if this is how it goes. I don't mean to sound whiny about it but that was very hard for me. We'll see how things go.


Take a little time, and donʻt give up. I know it is really hard to put so much in and feel so devastated with the outcome. Benny needs a companion, maybe you will find him an orphan friend. I think they do better with a friend. And since you are putting energy into one you might as well have two (says the lady who is bottle feeding 4 and meant to let the moms raise them).


----------



## Lindsay1983

We have my dog Petie who is being a great companion for now. I have to think about if I really want to keep him and get another or sell him. I’m really not sure right now. My brain is still kinda tired and I’m running in survival mode. I haven’t had much sleep since Tuesday and it’s taking it’s toll. I’m sure I’ll feel more level headed once I’m well rested.


----------



## CecilandNellie

Lindsay1983 said:


> We have my dog Petie who is being a great companion for now. I have to think about if I really want to keep him and get another or sell him. I'm really not sure right now. My brain is still kinda tired and I'm running in survival mode. I haven't had much sleep since Tuesday and it's taking it's toll. I'm sure I'll feel more level headed once I'm well rested.


One night you will sleep through, the baby might miss a meal but will be OK as long as he is warm. I know it is hard, I thought I was OK when I lost that doe, but realized I was shaky for a couple of days (I have 12 mature goats and 12 kids, so I should accept the loss more like a herd manager than a goat lover, right?). 
You had so much time and energy invested in just one lovely creature, you are entitled to feel grief, it is real. Remember the sweet baby and the fun you had with Beulah.


----------



## Lindsay1983

It’s definitely hard. I find myself crying randomly and I can’t be on this site a lot because it just breaks my heart. All of you have been so kind and it’s hard to read all of the condolences. Makes me very emotional. But please know, ALL OF YOU that I appreciate you so very much. I hope I can grieve my loss and find my inner strength to get on with things. ❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

And there’s no way I could sleep through Benny screaming for his bottle! Lol he’s so loud when he’s hungry! Plus I’m on the couch in the living room with him with puppy pee pads covering everything because this little guy pees A LOT!!


----------



## Tanya

@Lindsay1983 i am happy Bucky is close by. Benny is so cute. Take your time. You still jave 2 more weeks of Benny being a baby. I bet you that you gonna get him a friend...


----------



## Lindsay1983

I weighed Benny this morning and he already weighs just over 4 pounds!! He’s gained almost 3 pounds in 3 days! Yay! He’s doing so well. Little pee factory lol


----------



## Tanya

Oh they are pee factories... lol.... its better than him not peeing at all


----------



## Lindsay1983

Oh yes absolutely. He’s not pooping enough I don’t think. He hasn’t pooped since yesterday morning and it was already little orange pellets. Not hard, not soft, but like little grape clusters. If he doesn’t go after his feeding at 11, I’ll give him an enema.


----------



## Lindsay1983

He had a few meconium poops and then the orangish yellow clusters. Then nothing since yesterday around 11am.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Spoke too soon. I fed him and he pooped a little while later. It was hard and he strained to do it. Orange colored grape clusters again. Should I be giving him more milk? He was getting 3 ounces every 4-5 hrs but that wasn’t enough. I could tell by the way his belly felt. So now I’m giving him 4 ounces and he seems more full and content. But I’m slightly concerned with the straining hard poop.


----------



## Lindsay1983




----------



## toth boer goats

So adorable.


----------



## Feira426

Oh, he’s soooo cute! 

I’m so sorry about your Beulah, Lindsay - I’ve had a horse emergency I’ve been dealing with the last couple of days and I just got on today to catch up on the thread. That’s so hard. My very first kidding we had a huge single buckling that got stuck backwards coming out. I was new to goats. I hadn’t joined the forum here yet, and I didn’t know what to do. Eventually I managed to get him turned around, and I pulled him out. I saved my doe but we lost our very first kid. It was really hard - I imagine it’s even harder for you, as you lost a goat you already knew and loved. We only lost a baby we’d never met. 

I hope you can take some comfort in the little kid’s company, and in knowing you really tried very, very hard to help Beulah through this. Your efforts would put a lot of people to shame, and she certainly didn’t suffer from any lack of help on your part. 

Sometimes we do our very best but it’s just beyond us. I really hope you can find peace with that, and move forward and continue being the amazing person you obviously are, whether you decide to try again with goats or not.


----------



## Aprilszoo

The math for how much to feed was given earlier... but you might have missed it.


GoofyGoat said:


> Weigh him and multiply his weight by 16 (to put weight into ounces)
> Divide the weight in oz. by 10 (%) then divide again by the number of feedings (6-8 for the first week)


So given his last weight-
4 lbs * 16 = 64
64/10 = 6.4 ??

huh???

@GoofyGoat- check that math please,... because something doesn't seem right. By the way I'm figuring it, she'd be feeding an ounce or less per feeding and that can't be right... can it? 



Lindsay1983 said:


> Oh yes absolutely. He's not pooping enough I don't think. He hasn't pooped since yesterday morning and it was already little orange pellets. Not hard, not soft, but like little grape clusters. If he doesn't go after his feeding at 11, I'll give him an enema.


Lindsay, I've seen it suggested by the gurus here that you can give a little milk of magnesia as a laxative. I have no idea how much for sure... perhaps a teaspoon to start??

You can also use Miralax (saw that on the incredible Dr. Pol). For me that's more of a longer term solution, but it could also just be used occasionally. It's not absorbed by the gut-the molecules are too large- it just prevents too much water from being removed in the colon, thus making the stool easier to pass.
If you decide to use Miralax, it's gonna be a bit of trial and error, you could start with 1/4 teaspoon in 2 of his bottles each day, and increase (or decrease) slightly until you get it just right. You can't overdose, since it's not absorbed.

You could do a mineral oil enema but do NOT give mineral oil orally, because baby can aspirate the oil & get it in their lungs.... bad.
Might wanna save an enema for if nothing else is really helping... idk, I think of enemas as more of a last ditch option.

Try to take care of yourself... just like with a real baby, you gotta sleep when they do.

Did the vet give Benny any BoSe or selenium when he was born?
Often weakness in legs can be a symptom of a selenium deficiency.

I'm sorry you lost the mama... (console) Sounds like Benny was too big for her, or had gotten wedged in too firmly to get him adjusted. There's nothing can be done other than c-section at that point. But goats don't usually do too well with c-sections, sadly. 

All I can say is love Benny, cry & then cry some more, and eventually you'll have a day where you realize you didn't cry that day, but you laughed a lot at silly little Benny. :inlove: Then you'll know it's time to make decisions about the future...

He is a cutie, that's for sure! I'll keep you & the little guy in my prayers.

Good luck!


----------



## goathiker

Giving a teaspoon of mom would be completely not the right thing to do. Just give him a few drops of kero white syrup on your finger and, if he needs more milk then give it to him working it up slowly of course. 
I didn't read through the thread, if you're feeding cow's milk he needs a tiny pinch of baking soda in the morning bottle. 
If his stool continues to be hard then add 1 tablespoon of unflavored Greek yogurt per 4 ounces of milk. 
The yogurt will help break the curd up for him.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Feira426 said:


> Oh, he's soooo cute!
> 
> I'm so sorry about your Beulah, Lindsay - I've had a horse emergency I've been dealing with the last couple of days and I just got on today to catch up on the thread. That's so hard. My very first kidding we had a huge single buckling that got stuck backwards coming out. I was new to goats. I hadn't joined the forum here yet, and I didn't know what to do. Eventually I managed to get him turned around, and I pulled him out. I saved my doe but we lost our very first kid. It was really hard - I imagine it's even harder for you, as you lost a goat you already knew and loved. We only lost a baby we'd never met.
> 
> I hope you can take some comfort in the little kid's company, and in knowing you really tried very, very hard to help Beulah through this. Your efforts would put a lot of people to shame, and she certainly didn't suffer from any lack of help on your part.
> 
> Sometimes we do our very best but it's just beyond us. I really hope you can find peace with that, and move forward and continue being the amazing person you obviously are, whether you decide to try again with goats or not.


Thank you so much for such kind words. Warmed my heart and made me feel better. ❤


----------



## Feira426

How are you doing, Lindsay? How’s the little guy?


----------



## Lindsay1983

Feira426 said:


> How are you doing, Lindsay? How's the little guy?


Hello, I'm doing ok. Benny is doing GREAT! He's gaining weight daily and chunking right out. He's playful and bouncy and fun! But a lot of work! It's been quite the experience having a kid in my house. We've cornered off a section in our living room for him to play and live. He loves sleeping in my dogs kennel, and pees A LOT! Lol! I'm taking him to meet his (possibly) new family on Thursday. They're very excited to meet him. If he stays there, I'll miss him but he will have a wonderful home with people that will love him and take very good care of him. I've requested that they do lots of research about goats and kid care. I want them to be very well aware of how much dedication and love it takes to raise a bottle fed kid. They seem up to the challenge, so we'll see. Thank you for asking about me, I appreciate it!!


----------



## Lindsay1983




----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Lindsay1983

Benny went outside for the first time today. It was 50! So beautiful! He wasn't sure what to think about being outside lol I don't think he quite enjoyed the feeling of cold wet grass on his little hooves. He's so stinking cute! My dog wants to play with him so badly, but he's a little too rough still. Benny is just so small and I worry he will hurt him playing.


----------



## Feira426

He’s just so adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------

